#ubuntu-de 2015-12-28
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen!
<Rolfi> Version 12.04, bin Laie, Kann man da noch mehr aufräumen (Reste alter Versionen rausschmeissen?)? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14239763/
<bekks> Rolfi: Erstmal https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack lesen und dann installieren. Und danach dann sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install bikeshed; sudo purge-old-kernels
<Rolfi> Danke. Probier ich sofort. Schönen Tag!
<Rolfi> bekks: ist da ein Schreibfehler? sudo purge old-kernels sudo: purge: Kommando nicht gefunden
<bekks> Vergleiche doch mal was ich Dir schrieb, und was du geschrieben hast? :)
<Rolfi> sudo purge-old-kernels sudo: purge-old-kernels: Kommando nicht gefunden
<bekks> Vergleiche doch mal was ich Dir schrieb, und was du geschrieben hast? :)
<bekks> Einfach nur beliebige Befehle rauspicken und ausführen wird nicht funktionieren.
<Rolfi> bekks: ich möchte nicht auf 14.04 updaten, da nicht mit meiner Hardware kompatibel. Ich möchte 12.04 behalten, aber von alten unnötigen Versionen säubern.
<Rolfi> insbesondere möchte ich Versionsreste, die in sich offenbar nicht mehr funktionieren, löschen.
<jokrebel> es war von keinem Release-Upgrade die Rede.
<bekks> Und es war davon die Rede, alle genannten Befehle auszuführen, und nicht nur zufällig ausgewählte Teile davon.
<Rolfi> ich habe den englischen Text nicht verstanden und dann die Befehle von bekks der Reihe nach durchgeführt.
<bekks> Hast du offensichtlich nicht :)
<bekks> Du hast z.B. das sudo apt-get install bikeshed; vergessen, und stattdessen das sudo purge-old-kernels zweimal ausführen wollen.
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14239876/
<Rolfi> Sorra, hier alles noch einmal.
<Rolfi> Sorry, hier alles noch einmal.
<Rolfi> irgendwie gibt es das Kommando purge wohl nicht.
<Rolfi> Heißt es vielleicht sudo apt-get purge?
<jokrebel> Das muss uns bekks verraten. Mir sagt der Befehl "purge-old-kernels" auch nichts.
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Was würdest Du tun?
<jokrebel> was genau ist das Problem? Du hast 12.04 und willst alte Kernel los werden? 
<Rolfi> Genau. Habe mit dpkg automatisch aufgeräumt und sehe noch immer Reste alter Versionen. Die wollte ich aufräumen.
<Rolfi> Dabei möchte ich bei 12.04 bleiben..
<Rolfi> autoclean, clean und autoremove habe ich hinter mir.
<jokrebel> was für "Reste" siehst Du denn da? Und wie hast Du mit "dpkg automatisch aufgeräumt"?
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Moment bittte. Ich suche das Zitat im Internet weider heraus.
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Hier stehen doch unnötige Reste, oder (bin Laie)? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14239763/
<ring0> x
<jokrebel> quantal? trusty? Ich dachte das ist ein 12.04 (precise)? Was ist das denn für Bastelkiste?
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Ich nehm zum alte Kernel entfernen welche über die automatischen Scripts nicht entfernt wurde immer das grafische Programm "Synaptic" - mit dpkg rumbasteln war mir immer zu risikoreich.
<koegs> Rolfi: entferne doch einfach mittels dpkg die nicht mehr benötigten kernel
<Rolfi> koegs: Würd ich ja gerne. Ich bin Laie. Ich weiß leider nicht, welche Teile ich ohne Probleme löschen darf. 
<Rolfi> Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich, wenn ein Insider mir einfach sagt, welche Zeilen in http://paste.ubuntu.com/14239763/ löschbare Dateien enthalten.
<koegs> üblicherweise behält man den neuesten, wenn der funktioniert
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Was sagt denn ein "uname -a"? _Den_ willst Du nicht löschen und wenn alles funktioniert mit dem könntest Du alles was eine kleiner Nummer hat gefahrlos entfernen.
<Rolfi> koegs: Heißt das, ich kann alles löschen außer Zeile 21 und 22?
<koegs> aber warum nicht bikeshed benutzen?
<Rolfi> jokrebel: siehe Zeilen 11 und 12
<koegs> wenn man keine lust hat ganz bikeshed zu installieren kriegt man hier auch das benötigte script einzeln: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/dustinkirkland/bikeshed/master/purge-old-kernels
<Rolfi> koegs: bikeshed habe ich gemacht. 
<Rolfi> bekks hat mir empfohlen, danach purge zu machen. Das geht aber nicht.
<fUrYcaT> moin
<koegs> "geht nicht"?
<fUrYcaT> jemand etwas Zeit mir bei meinem Problemchen zu helfen ?
<Rolfi> koegs: Kommando purge ist nicht bekannt.
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Na dann solltest Du 15 und 16 sowie 23 bis 26 gefahrlos entfernen können.
<koegs> Rolfi: purge ist auch nicht das korrekt kommando
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Vielen Dank! Werde ich tun. Schönen Tag noch!
<koegs> das heisst "purge-old-kernels"
<fUrYcaT> Es geht um eine Dual-Installation von Ubuntu & Kali, wobei Ubuntu zuerst installiert worden ist. Nun geht es um die Aufteilung der Partitionen. Ich bin insoweit fit mit der Materie der Partitionierung, dass ich manuell für 1 System die Partitionen einrichten kann, nur bei Kali hänge ich gerade mit der Einteilung. Hätte jemand etwas Zeit, sich mir zu erbarmen ? 
<jokrebel> koegs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14239876/ da hat er bereits gepasted gehabt
<koegs> hm, scheint so als gäbe es purge-old-kernels noch nicht in precise -.-
<koegs> aber das script script man ja auch wie gesagt bei github
<koegs> fUrYcaT: was willst du denn da besonderes? mach halt eine extra parition für kali
<Rolfi> koegs: siehe bekks um 9:59 Uhr und folgendem Dialog.
<koegs> Rolfi: siehe oben ^^
 * jokrebel is dann mal weg
<fUrYcaT> koegs: pn
<koegs> fUrYcaT: support findet hier für die allgemeinheit statt, danke
<koegs> das hat den sinn, das auch andere antworten können
<fUrYcaT> ok, danke für den Hinweis.
<koegs> also du nimmst manuelle partitionierung
<koegs> hast du noch platz für eine partition oder musst du erstmal eine andere verkleinern?
<fUrYcaT> moment, lass mich ausholen, dauert bissl bis ich das alles niedergeschrieben habe :D ^^
<koegs> das muss doch kein roman werden...
<koegs> hast du schon eine partition für kali oder nicht? ansonsten musst du erstmal eine der ubuntu-paritionenm verkleinern
<fUrYcaT> mmh, ich bin etwas verwirrt. in der partitionsverwaltung im installationsmenu von kali sehe ich bereits die patitionen, welche von ubuntu genutzt werden. ich lege ja eine neue partitionstabelle an, benötige ich dabei nochmals eine primäre boot-partition für kali ?
<koegs> wat?
<koegs> bloss keine neue partitions-tabelle, damit löschst du die alten partitionen
<fUrYcaT> ok ich versuch es auf andere weise zu beschreiben...
<Rolfi> Danke an alle, die mir Hinweise gegeben haben. Schönen Tag noch.
<koegs> es ist doch wirklich ganz einfach...
<koegs> du legst eine(!) partition für Kali an, die ist dann "/" also für alles
<koegs> swap können sich ubuntu und kali teilen
<koegs> eigene /boot partition ist nicht nötig
<fUrYcaT> meine sda 120 gb ist bisher aufgeteilt in Ubuntu: sda #1 prim 200 MB Boot ext2, #5 log swap #6 20GB ext4 / und sdb #1 100 GB ext4 home 
<fUrYcaT> achso, einfach ne neue primäre partition erstellen und als / kennzeichnen, dann isntalliert kali alles da rein ? 
<koegs> hauptsache viele partitionen angelegt oder wie? :D
<fUrYcaT> ^^ 
<koegs> wenn du noch platz hast, legst du ne neue ext4 partition an, kennzeichnest die als "/" für kali
<koegs> spannend wird dann noch grub ^^
<fUrYcaT> regelt das nicht automatisch die boot partition von ubuntu, dass es später als auswahlmenu der versch. systeme angezeigt wird ?
<koegs> fUrYcaT: du musst dich entscheiden wer grub verwaltenm soll, ubuntu oder kali?
<koegs> wenn es bei ubuntu bleiben soll, installierst du keinen grub oder in die /-Partition von Kali
<koegs> dann startest du grub-update in ubuntu und lässt den Kali finden und eintragen
<fUrYcaT> wntschukldige, muss kurz afk (handwerker)
<fUrYcaT> alles klar, danke koegs. Werde es so erst einmal versuchen.
<fUrYcaT> koegs, habe noch eine frage. in meiner bisherigen partitionierung habe ich ja eine extra swap-part. wird diese swap-part nur von ubuntu genutzt wenn ich mehrere linux-systeme auf dem computer hätte ?
<fUrYcaT> oder anderst formuliert: legt jedes weitere installierte System wie z.b. kali oder kubuntu eine eigene swap-partition an ?
<koegs> fUrYcaT: du kannst eine swap-partition für mehrere systeme nutzen
<koegs> muss eben nur in der fstab richtig eingebunden werden
<fUrYcaT> ok, danke
<uniCATx> kurze Verständnisfrage
<uniCATx> welche art der ubuntuinstallation führen zB die öffentlichen bibliotheken in berlin aus?
<uniCATx> weißt das jemand?
<uniCATx> es geht mir um die clients
<David1977> Ist zwar keine Verständnisfrage....aber gut ;)
<uniCATx> die grafische oberfläche wurde durch folgenden Merkmale für mich identifizierbar
<uniCATx> 1. keine Unity leiste links vorhanden
<uniCATx> 2. Taskleiste oben mit ausfahrbarem PROGRAMM-Menü links und uhrzeitangabe rechts
<uniCATx> 3. Taskleiste unten
<David1977> kann ich bei fast jedem Ubuntu so einrichten
<uniCATx> sah eigentlich farblich wie Unity aus...
<uniCATx> auch bei xfce?
<David1977> bei Kubuntu bin ich mir auf jeden Fall sicher. Denn da habe ich das so
<David1977> Bist du dir überhaupt sicher, dass es ein Ubuntu ist?
<uniCATx> ja, ich habe im system nachgeschaut...
<David1977> dann kannst du doch bestimmt auch nachschauen, welches es ist, oder?
<uniCATx> aber was komisch erscheint... in steglitz fahren sie auf WINdoof w
<uniCATx> eiter
<uniCATx> in Treptow Köpenick haben sie alle BIBLIOs auf ubuntu umgestellt
<uniCATx> einfach SUPER
<uniCATx> was mich gewundert hat, war die fehlende UNITY-Leiste links
<uniCATx> vielleicht kriege ich das sofort heraus, momento bitte
<David1977> Das problem ist, dass du jede oberfläche auf jedem Ubuntu installieren kannst
<David1977> also sollte dir ein: cat /etc/lsb_release auf jeden Fall sagen, welches Ubuntu das ist
<koegs> uniCATx: hier kannst du vergleichen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger#Ubuntu-Kubuntu-Xubuntu-Lubuntu-Ubuntu-GNOME
<uniCATx> koegs: + David1977 eindeutig: A. Farbe und Hintergrund UBUNTU B. Grafisches LooK: MATE
<kubis> Hi, hat irgendwer eine Liste aller Logdateien und ihres Inhalts bzw. Zwecks, in der sich nachschauen lässt, welche Logs man bei bestimmten Problemen an Helfer weitergeben muss/sollte? 
<nagetier> kubis, so etwas hier? - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien - In deinem /home finden sich weitere, auch wird man dich für gewöhnlich auf entsprechende Dateien hinweisen.
<kubis> Danke, genau so eine Liste habe ich gesucht :)
<nagetier> :) schön
<nagetier> kubis, "ubuntu log dateien" -> Suchmaschine
<kubis> Stimmt, hätte ich vorher machen können ^^
<fabian__> nick nsodsi
<fabian__> ups
<nsodsi> so ich hab jetzt mein ubuntu gnome 15.10 soweit am laufen wie ich es haben will bis auf ein paar schönheitsfehler. beim booten kommt dieses auswahlmenü wo man ubuntu und metest usw auswählen kann und und das bootsplash wird nicht angezeigt (dieses verschlungene gedrehte G mit dem "ladekreis" drumherum) kann man das irgendwie hinbiegen? bin da als ehm windoofer zu doof ^^
<nsodsi> *memtest
<nsodsi> außerdem kommt manchmal ne fehlermeldung aber da komm ich drauf hinzu wenn die wieder da ist ^
<uniCATx> koegs: + David1977 ich brauche Euren Rat, ich suche nach einem stabilen System, der mir Laufstabilität auf dem Sony Vaio VGN-NR498E "garantiert" (leider "nur" 3GB RAM) könnt ihr mir eine OutOffTheBox Lösung vorschlagen?
<koegs> ubuntu
<uniCATx> natürlich OHNE Gewähr
<uniCATx> :-)
<uniCATx> auf die Antwort habe ich gewartet...
<uniCATx> :-)
<koegs> was erwartest du in einem ubuntu-support-channel? O.o
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Was erwartest Du sonst in einem Ubuntu-Support-Kanal?
<Wishmaster2> Oder auch Lubuntu, das soll etwas weniger fordern
<koegs> das hat dann eher was mit geschwindigkeit und nicht mit stabilität zu tun
<uniCATx> Wishmaster2: was bedeutet L?
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Ich hab hier Unity sogar mit 2GB flüssig am laufen.
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Dass es die Oberfläche LXDE benutzt.
<uniCATx> jokrebel: aber nur wenn ich die UnityLeiste durch konventionelle Lösung wie bei Mate (ohne Mate drauf tun zu müssen))
<uniCATx> und wie stabil ist X-ubuntu aus Eurer Sicht? 
<koegs> genauso stabil wie ubuntu
<koegs> die kernel und treiber basis ist immer die gleiche
<uniCATx> eben, ich habe mit Mint versucht, und im Vergleich zu UBU war ich gelinde gesagt .... enttäuscht :-)
<uniCATx> cinnamon lief schlecht
<koegs> Mint != Ubuntu
<uniCATx> mate gefiel mir nicht
<uniCATx> koegs: EBEN
<koegs> uniCATx: komm auf den punkt, du weisst das das hier kein laber-channel ist
<uniCATx> sorry...
<uniCATx> koegs: kann ich die unity leiste bei UBUNTU weg sprengen?
<koegs> wofür?
<nsodsi> uniCATx: ich glaub die ist weg wenn du beim login "ubuntu classic" auswählst
<uniCATx> nsodsi: ah, noch nie die Möglichkeit irgendwo wahrgenommen
<uniCATx> nsodsi: hab was übersehen?
<nsodsi> uniCATx: ist ein kleines zahnrad
<nsodsi> war zumindest mal ^
<uniCATx> bei anmeldung?
<nsodsi> ja
<uniCATx> ok.. thx
<uniCATx> koegs: sorry für die NICHT-Einhalten der Regel: see you auf dem " laber-channel "
<nsodsi> koegs: hast du ne idee zu meinen schönheitsfehlern (s.o. oder soll ich nochmal ausführen?)
<koegs> nsodsi: dedizierte grafikkarte?
<koegs> ansonsten mal hier schauen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth#Problembehebung
<nsodsi> ja ne nvidia gtx750 mit 2GB ram. da hab ich versucht mich durchzuhangeln ohne erfolg. musste für die installation mit nomodeset arbeiten, das war dann nachm install auch noch im grub. das habe ich rausgeschmissen
<nsodsi> koegs
<nsodsi> und da steht ja drin das die treiber an den boot übergeben werden oder so
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth#Anzeige-zu-kurz-oder-zu-spaet <- hast du das probiert?
<nsodsi> koegs meine wohl bin mir aber grad nicht sicher probier es grad nochmal aus ^^
<nsodsi> eben neu starten bis gleich
<nsodsi> koegs kein effekt. 
<koegs> tjoah, hier auch nicht :)
<koegs> aber das ist mir eigentlich sowas von wurscht
<koegs> ich nehm lieber "noplymouth", sieht eh nerdiger aus als so ein bootsplash
<nsodsi> ich mags bunt ^^
<nsodsi> dieses script hatte ich noch übersehen http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html eben nochmal neu starten
<nsodsi> koegs teilerfolg. grub ist nun in monitor auflösung zu sehen (immernochnicht weg) danach kommt der blinkebalken, dann kommt der bootsplash erst wie er soll dann mit schwarzem hintergrund und dann kommt ein login im terminalformat bevor der x login nach 2 sek. kommt
<koegs> da musst du leider selber weiter recherchieren, kann ich nix weiter zu sagen
<nsodsi> hm schade aber danke dir trotzdem
<nsodsi> dann kommts nu auch komplett weg. (https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth#Grosse-Loesung)
<koegs> nsodsi: das geht auch einfacher, du musst nix deinstallieren
<nsodsi> zu spät xD
<nsodsi> koegs du meintest diesen "nosplash" eintrag im grub oder?
<nsodsi> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noplymouth" richtig?
<bekks> noplymouth ist nicht nosplash
<nsodsi> ja bei 15.10 ists doch noplymouth und irgendwann davor das andere oder versteh ich was falsch
<bekks> Du verstehst was falsch. :)
<nsodsi> ohje ^
<nsodsi> muss eben essen gleich wieder da 
<peterfranz> problem:nginx und mehere webseiten auf einer domain funktioniert nicht
<koegs> das glaube ich nicht :)
<peterfranz> in var/www/website1/ liegt die erste website ind var/www/website2/ liegt die zweite website, wie rufe ich die erste website auf unter domain.de und dann die zweite die per link auf domain.de/website2 geht, es geht immer nur eine
<peterfranz> zb. 1 website = wordpress und 2 website = shop oder forum
<nsodsi> re
<koegs> man könnte mit location und root arbeiten, aber wieso?
<koegs> einfach die erste seite in /var/www legen und die zweite zeit in /var/www/shop legen
<peterfranz> ja aber geht es nicht anders
<nsodsi> da steht "Seit der Einführung von Plymouth muss der "Boot Splash" mit noplymouth (anstatt nosplash) abgeschaltet werden." also in meinem fall noplymouth oder nicht?
<koegs> peterfranz: was heisst "geht nicht anders", genau so geht es
<peterfranz> was ist wenn ich eine zwei oder mehr domains auf einem server habe , wie geht das dann? dann kann ich doch nicht eine seite in var/www geben, sonder immer so : var /www/site1 für die 1 domain(location /shop) und var/www/site2 für die 2 domain
<nsodsi> koegs peterfranz beim apache kann man doch auch irgendwie verschiedene hompages im userverzeichnis mit verschiedenen subdomains oder so machen (hoffe das ich jetzt nicht alles was mir dazu einfällt durcheinander werfe) :-D
<Lothenon> Das wären die virtuellen Hosts: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/Virtual_Hosts
<koegs> peterfranz: dann würdest du verschiedene server-names nehmen
<peterfranz> ja sehe grad https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/start/topics/examples/server_blocks/?highlight=virtualhost
<koegs> genau
<peterfranz> aber dann kann ich ja jetzt schon alles in /var/www/site1 kopieren oder also nichts in var/www
<peterfranz> und das funktioniert nicht wenn ich noch eine zweite website für die erste domain hab, weil ich einen fehler mache, schon klar
<koegs> peterfranz: wo die verzeichnisse liegen ist dem ja fast egal solange die zugriffsrechte stimmen und "root" richtig angegeben ist
<koegs> aber willst du zwei subdomains oder einfach domain.de und domain.de/website2?
<peterfranz> zweite
<peterfranz> immer wenn ich möchte das die erste website unter domain1.de aufgerufen werden soll, muss ich alles in var/www kopieren?
<nsodsi> re
<peterfranz> server_name domain1.de; root /var/www; 	location /site2 { try_files $uri $uri/ /site2/index.php?q=$uri&$args; }
<peterfranz> aber was mache ich mit der website1 der 2 domain dann? weil in www ist ja schon was drinnen für die erste domain?
<peterfranz> keine subdomains 
<peterfranz> ich möchte nicht, daß bei aufruf der domain1.de auf domain1.de/website1 umgeleitet wird, deswegen brauch ich als root /var/www oder?
<koegs> peterfranz: nochmal, wenn die zweite seite einfach unter domain.de/unterseite aufgerufen werden soll...
<koegs> dann machst du einfach einen server mit root /var/www
<koegs> die hauptseite liegt dann in /var/www
<koegs> und die unterseite packst du einfach in den unterordner wie der link heissen soll
<koegs> also z.B. /var/www/shop für domain.de/shop
<peterfranz> ich weiß hast mir schon geschrieben
<koegs> dann ist ja alles klar :)
<peterfranz> aber bei einer 2 domain? wo liegt dann die hauptseite,, wenn ich sie mit http://domain2.de aufrufen möchte und nicht unter http://domain2.de/verzeichniss
<koegs> aha, jetzt kommt eine neue information :)
<peterfranz> :)
<koegs> wenn du die beiden seiten komplett getrennt unter zwei domains haben willst, dann mach das wie unter deinem link beschrieben
<peterfranz> ja aber hätte dazu eine frage
<peterfranz> ich habe auf dem server ja nur ein var/www, ok?
<peterfranz> muss ich dann var/www/domain1.de als verzeichniss anlegen und dann var/www/domain2.de anlegen?
<koegs> genau, wie die ordner heissen kannst du dir überlegen, aber grundsätzlich: ja
<nsodsi> das kann doch auch in /var/p1/www/ und /var/p2/www/ oder? man kann im apache doch einstellen wo er die seiten suchen soll
<peterfranz> ok dann kann ich aber deine variante von domain1.de nicht anwenden, weil dann müsste in der config von nginx root = var/www stehen, dort ist aber nichts drinnen dann
<koegs> nsodsi: schrieb ich doch, wo die ordner liegen und wie sie heissen ist total egal
<nsodsi> dann wollte ich dich nochmal verdeutlichen :D
<peterfranz> also das was du vorgeschlagen hast geht dann nicht so wie ich will
<koegs> peterfranz: jo, mein beispiel war auch ein anderes setup, für dein vorhaben passt das beispiel von nginx.com
<peterfranz> kurz gesagt ich möchte einfach nicht haben, daß ich domain1.de/website1 oder website2 aufrufen muss, sondern nur domain1.de 
<peterfranz> wie geht das?
<koegs> peterfranz: deinen link befolgen
<peterfranz> ach
<peterfranz> dieser blöder link ;-)
<peterfranz> ok dort steht root /var/www/domain1.com/htdocs; wenn ich das jetzt schon mache, und das hab ich schon gemacht, dann geht bei aufruf von domain1.de er immer auf domain1.de/verzeichniss(hdocs) was ich nicht möchte, also was tun?
<jokrebel> oO 16,5 MB von 16,1 MB heruntergeladen WTF
<koegs> peterfranz: das glaube ich nicht
<peterfranz> achso muss ich domain1.de eingeben bei root /var/www/domain1.com/htdocs; statt zb. root/var/www/irgendwas/, also durch eingabe von einem richtigen domainnamen statt irgendeinem verzeichnissnamen, dann geht es erst?
<peterfranz> dann ist root /var/www; nicht mehr notwendig, um direkt im browser domain1.de zu haben anstatt domain1.de/verzeichniss
<mgolisch> kp von nginx aber wieso hast du nicht pro seite/domain ein vhosts mit nem eigenen webroot?
<koegs> mgolisch: genau das versuche ich ihm zu erklären
<peterfranz> ich weiß nicht was du genau meinst
<koegs> das merkt man :P
<koegs> peterfranz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14241527/
<koegs> in /var/www ist dann nix mehr
<jokrebel> Hm dies Wireless-Karte Intel 2200BG [Calexico2] hier verliert immer wieder die WLAN-Verbindung. Egal ob WPA oder WPA2 oder MixedMode... grrr
<mgolisch> hatte mir meiner auch probleme nach deaktivieren des powermanagements gings dann
<mgolisch> mit
<peterfranz> 1. kein root /var/www; sondern nur root /var/www/verzeichnis; anzeige im browser domain1.de und nicht domain1.de/verzeichnis,wie geht das?
<koegs> peterfranz: https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/start/topics/examples/server_blocks/?highlight=virtualhost
<koegs> peterfranz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14241527/
<peterfranz> wenn ich das so mache, dann geht er doch im  browser sofort auf domain1.de/seite1 oder nicht?
<peterfranz> oder besser gesagt er geht bei mir dann auf domain1.de/seite1/index.php und nicht auf domain1.de/index.php
<geser> peterfranz: Nein, da root festlegt, wo der Startpunkt der Seiten ist. Also für domain1.de liegen die Seiten im Verzeichnis /var/www/seite1
<geser> wenn du also domain1.de/index.php aufrufst, dann wird die Datei /var/www/seite1/index.php angezeigt
<peterfranz> ok aber wie kann ich dann mit location /shop zb. arbeiten?
<peterfranz> alles auf domain1.de domain2.de gibts gar nicht zb
<peterfranz> 1. wenn ich vorhabe eine 2 domain auf gleichen server zu haben ist nichts mehr mit var/www; nur mehr var/www/seite1 ok mal oder?
<koegs> bitte irgendwie verständlicher formulieren
<koegs> dir wurde erklärt wie du mit einen nginx-instanz zwei verschiedene domains in zwei verschiedenen ordnern verwalten kannst
<peterfranz> sobald 2 domains im spiel sind kann ich in der config oder auf dateiebene nie var/www/ war reinkopieren sondern immer ein neues verzeichniss anlegen richtig?
<koegs> so wie es in der config steht...
<peterfranz> gut, aber wie funktioniert dann die zweite website, die man unter location einträgt? also location /site2 oder location /site1/site2 , gut müsste ich mal ausprobieren, aber ich glaube, es wird nicht gehen
<koegs> nix location, root
<koegs> sag mal, guckst du dir die links überhaupt an?
<peterfranz> ja
<peterfranz> also server_name www.domain1.com; und dann nochmal server_name www.domain1.com; ?
<koegs> wieso?
<koegs> ich denk du willst zwei(!) domain???
<peterfranz> um 2 verschiedene root /var/www usw zu haben, aber ob das überhaupt erlaubt ist
<peterfranz> für die zukunft, momentan funktioniert es nicht mit einer
<Frickelpit> wie soll das funktionieren?
<Frickelpit> du hast ein /var/www und darin deine domain(s)
<geser> peterfranz: /var/www hat nichts magisches, dass ist nur der Standardwert für die Standardkonfiguration. Die Dateien können auch ganz wo anders im Dateisystem liegen. Man muss nur dem nginx sagen wo er sie findet.
<koegs> sowas ginge auch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14241778/
<koegs> dann ist domain.de und domain.de/shop verfügbar, der shop ist dann auch unter www.meinshop.de erreichbar
<peterfranz> du hast ein /var/www und darin deine domain(s) bedeutet für mich immer /var/ oder egal was aber /www/verzeichniss1=domain1
<peterfranz> richtig? und dann geht location nicht mehr, location geht bei mir nur wenn ich zb. root /var/www; habe aber nie wenn ich root/var/www/verzeichniss; hab
<koegs> .oO(oder einfach jemanden machen lassen, der sich damit auskennt und keine zweite spamschleuder ins netz stellen)
<geser> und domain1/shop/index.php ist die index.php, die im Unterverzeichnis "shop" liegt (also /var/www/seite1/shop/index.php)
<Frickelpit> dir ist bewusst, was location macht?
<peterfranz> sag mirs
<peterfranz> so ungefähr oder permalinks oder ?
<Frickelpit> mit location legst du fest, welche datei aufgerufen wird bei benutzung von "server_name"
<Frickelpit> also domain1.com oder www.beispiel.de oder …
<peterfranz> server_name = domain1.de ok? 
<Frickelpit> peterfranz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nginx#Grundkonfiguration
<peterfranz> werde ich mir mal anschauen, aber ein frage hätt ich noch
<peterfranz> website2 auf domain1.de bedeutet immer daß ich irgendwo eine location /website2 wo eintragen muss, ja oder nein?
<koegs> du bringst leider zuviel an begriffen durcheinander um das eindeutig zu beantworten :(
<koegs> aber machen kann man das, ja
<Guest3615> hallo alle zusammen
<peterfranz> einfach gesagt bei mir funktioniert das dann aber nicht mehr, wenn ich vorher "root /var/www/verzeichniss1;" eingetragen habe, das funktioniert nur bei mir derzeit nur dann wenn ich "root /var/www;" habe, nachvollziehbar?
<koegs> nö
<peterfranz> location geht nur bei "root /var/www;" bei mir, sonst nicht
<koegs> du kannst in einem location-block auch ein root angeben, dann wird das gehen
<peterfranz> aha echt? dachte nginx meckert dann, muss ich probieren
<koegs> peterfranz: normalerweise macht man ein vernünftiges setup um genau das zu verhindern, aber gehen tut das
<Guest3178> huhu
<peterfranz> für ein vernünftiges setup fehlts noch an knowhow
<peterfranz> ist immer ein ausprobieren und schauen ob es geht oder nicht
<koegs> oder einfach vorher vernünftig gedanken machen, ggf. sein config mal nopasten und fragen ob das so vernünftig ist
<koegs> noch besser: auf die hinweise der leute hören und doku lesen
<Claas_> hi leute, habe folgenden fehler https://dpaste.de/eD5u wenn ich | sudo EDITOR=nano virsh edit win10 | und folgendes speicher https://dpaste.de/dVx1#L7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15 (mein code ist markiert), finde keine lösung dafür
<mgolisch> laeft die domain?
<Claas_> domain files stimmen
<mgolisch> ich mein ob das ding laeuft waehren du das bearbeiten willst
<Claas_> mh virtmanager ist offen, vm ist aus
<mgolisch> okay
<Claas_> ich probiers mal mit virtmanager zu
<mgolisch> das sollte keinen unterschied machen
<Claas_> jup tuts auch nicht
<mgolisch> evtl mal dumpxml das bearbeiten und dann validaten
<mgolisch> aber eigentlich sollte das edit funktionieren
<Claas_> habe schon mal als anderen namen gespeichert und validated, folgendes error: https://dpaste.de/Ohx4
<mgolisch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1459603
<mgolisch> das problem scheint dieses loader element zu sein
<Claas_> und wie fixe ich das ?
<mgolisch> evtl einfach das validate uberspringen?
<mgolisch> glaub das geht irgendwie
<mgolisch> ging ja vorher so auch
<Claas_> denke bin noch nicht so erfahren mit linux als das ich das hinbekommen würde
<mgolisch> virsh edit --skip-validate
<mgolisch> probier das mal
<Claas_> ok mache ich gleich
<mgolisch> laut dem bugreport macht er kein validate beim create sondern nur bei edit, sollte also nix passieren da die domain ja vorher lief
<Claas_> funktioniert danke
<TomTje> Hallo zusammen
<TomTje> jemand da ?
<jokrebel> meistens
<_moep_> jemand ist schon weg
<TomTje> ich bräuchte Hilfe ;-)
<TomTje> Ich fasse mich erstmal kurz:
<TomTje> ich hab ein macbook 2.1 (2007) und habe dort nun ubuntu 15 drauf, soweit läuft alles. Nur kann ich keine Zeichen wie AT oder EURO machen
<TomTje> !"§$%&/()=?
<TomTje> die gehen
<mgolisch> richtiges layout auswaehlen?
<jokrebel> Was ist denn Ubuntu 15?
<TomTje> ich habe verschiedene ausprobiert
<TomTje> deutschland
<TomTje> macintosh deutschland
<TomTje> mit oder ohne aktzent
<mgolisch> und das @ geht nicht?
<mgolisch> bei mir geht das ganz normal mit altgr+q
<jokrebel> rechte ALT-Taste und Q für ein @
<TomTje> nein xD
<TomTje> da ist keine alt
<TomTje> nur apfel und so ne enter taste
<TomTje> und ja ich habe es versucht es kommt kein at
<mgolisch> komisch mein mbp hat eine neben der apfel taste
<mgolisch> aber naja kann sein evtl hat dieses keyboard keine
<Frickelpit> TomTje: funktioniert das hier? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apple_Computer/Einrichtung#Tastatur
<TomTje> http://eshop.macsales.com/images/Items/APL9227885/apl9227885large.jpg
<TomTje1> sry
<TomTje1> mein rechnert hat sich gerade aufgehangen xD
<TomTje1> das letzte was ich mitbekommen habe war eine url
<Frickelpit> TomTje1: funktioniert das hier? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apple_Computer/Einrichtung#Tastatur
<TomTje1> genau das schau ich mir mal eben an
<jokrebel> warum will man eigentlich Apple-Geräte wenn man dann doch Linux drauf betreiben will? </offtopic>
<TomTje1> hab ich damals mal gewonnen
<TomTje1> also ich habe die tatatur einstellungen aber dann gehts nicht weiter
<TomTje1> Belegungseinstellungen
<TomTje1> habe ich nicht
<TomTje1> tastenbelegung oder tastenkürzel
<TomTje1> kann das an xface liegen ? habe ich mir nachinstalliert
<TomTje1> ich lade gerade das intel mac paket herunter
<mgolisch> jokrebel: weil sie schick aussehen?
<TomTje1> oh man
<mgolisch> was?
<TomTje1> ich hab dieses paket jetzt installiert
<TomTje1> muss ich noch was machen ?
<TomTje1> wie gesagt kenne mich nicht so aus in linux
<TomTje1> sry wenn ich so rausgehe ich versuche tastenkombinationen
<TomTje1> also muss ich nach dem installieren noch etwas machen ?
<mgolisch> installieren wovon?
<TomTje1> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apple_Computer/Einrichtung#Tastatur
<mgolisch> pommed?
<TomTje1> Die Funktionstasten der Intel-Macs benötigen das Paket
<TomTje1> ja genau
<TomTje1> abe ich jetzt über den befehl runtergeladen
<mgolisch> das damit funktiert das dimmen der tastatur beleuchtung und son kram
<TomTje1> .____
<TomTje1> ok dann wieder auf anfang
<mgolisch> also halt die funktionstaten auf den F tasten
<TomTje1> was muss ich den nun machen um at schreiben zu können :'(
<TomTje1> da steht was von Press Right Win-Key to choose 3rd level.
<TomTje1> aber die einstellung finde ich nicht
<mgolisch> ja vermutlich ist das in unity diese einstellungen
<Frickelpit> TomTje1: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#Xfce-2 sind die Einstellungen bei xfce hier zu finden?
<mgolisch> ka wie/wo das bei xfce ist
<TomTje1> https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=3180
<TomTje1> könnt ihr damit was anfangen ?
<TomTje1> ich schau mal frickel
<TomTje1> ich finde nur die normalen tastatur einstellungem
<TomTje1> da ist aber nicht von wegen diesem level 3
<TomTje1> ich weiß echt nicht weiter
<Frickelpit> TomTje1: ich hab weder eine Apple-Tastatur, noch XFCE hier. Kann dir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.
<TomTje1> :-(
<TomTje1> wie kann ich den xfce löschen das ich das normale ubuntu habe da sollte die einstellung ja gehen
<TomTje1> das würde ich gerne mal versuchen
<Frickelpit> Ansonsten einfach im Forum mit entsprechenden Informationen und Versuchen posten
<TomTje1> ich such schon den ganzen tag
<Frickelpit> TomTje1: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<Frickelpit> den ubuntu desktop kannst du mit dem paket ubuntu-desktop installieren, geht auch parallel zu xfce
<TomTje1> also ich hatte ja erst den normalen
<TomTje1> hab dann xfce installiert
<TomTje1> wenn ich nun xfce deinstalliere kommt der normale dann wieder oder stehe ich nachher ohne deskopt ansicht da
<mgolisch> hast du das andere denn deinstalliert?
<mgolisch> ansonsten kannst du ja einfach im display manager die unity session auswaehlen
<TomTje1> ich schau mal :)
<TomTje1> wo finde ich diesen manager
<Frickelpit> abmelden, was dann erscheint ist der login-manager. da kannst du die session wählen
<TomTje1> alles klar ich schau mal eben
<TomTje1> ne da konnte ich nichts auswählen
<Frickelpit> wenn du das paket ubuntu-desktop installierst, kannst du dann im login-manager unity bzw. ubuntu auswählen.
<TomTje1> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<TomTje1> so ?
<Frickelpit> das würde gnome installieren
<TomTje1> ._.
<TomTje1> kannst mir das richtige geben ?
<Frickelpit> ubuntus standard oberfläche heißt unity
<Frickelpit> ubuntu-desktop
<Frickelpit> so heißt das paket
<TomTje1> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TomTje1> also ?
<Frickelpit> ja
<TomTje1> ok ich versuchs mal :D
<TomTje1> tomtje@Toms-LinuxBook:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TomTje1> [sudo] Passwort für tomtje: 
<TomTje1> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<TomTje1> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.       
<TomTje1> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
<TomTje1> ubuntu-desktop ist schon die neueste Version.
<TomTje1> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 3 nicht aktualisiert.
<TomTje1> tomtje@Toms-LinuxBook:~$ 
<TomTje1> hab ich wohl schon
<TomTje1> und nun
<Frickelpit> sieht dein login-manager so aus? https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/48/39/lightdm_xubuntu1204.png
<TomTje1> ähnlich
<TomTje1> ich schau nochmal und versuche n bild zu machen
<TomTje1> aaaalso wenn z.B. als gast anmelden will habe ich die einstellung auch
<TomTje1> aber nict unter meinen nick
<TomTje1> ich starte mal neu
<TomTje> da bin ich wieder
<TomTje> aber ich kriege diesen anmelde bischirm nicht
<TomTje> :(
<Frickelpit> der anmeldebildschirm ist erstmal egal, wichtiger ist, dass du zwischen xfce/xubuntu und unity/ubuntu wählen kannst
<TomTje> ja das wäre ja über den anmeldebischrim möglich
<TomTje> oder weißt du noch ne andere möglichkeit
<TomTje> ??
<Frickelpit> existiert die datei /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-xubuntu.conf?
<TomTje> /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/
<TomTje> 01_ubuntu.conf
<TomTje> 30_xubuntu.conf
<TomTje> die liegen da drin
<Frickelpit> hast du das paket unity-greeter installiert?
<TomTje> nicht bewusst ;-) ich habe einfach ubuntu installiert
<TomTje> und dann sagte ein freund ich soll xface mit dem befhel downloaden
<TomTje> am besten kannst du mir direkte konsolenbefhele oder so geben ich bin komplett neu in linux
<TomTje> ich will es kennen lernen aber ich will erstmal das ich wenigstens normal schreiben kann
<TomTje> und davon hält mich nur noch das problem ab ...
<Frickelpit> mit dpkg -l kannst du z.b. nachschauen, ob bestimmte pakete installiert sind. einfach den paketnamen hintendran hängen
<TomTje> ich schau mal eben nach ob es dabei ist
<TomTje> ii  unity-greeter  15.10.1-0ubu i386         Unity Greeter
<TomTje> das wird es wohl sein was
<Frickelpit> ja
<TomTje> und nun
<Frickelpit> ubuntu und xubuntu benutzen beide lightdm als login-manager. anhand der beiden dateien kann man erkennen, dass er 01_ubuntu.conf zuerst nutzt.
<Frickelpit> ergo den unity-greeter
<TomTje> ja und nun ^^ unter windows käm ich weiter aber linux is eben neuland
<TomTje> am besten difinieren wir eben nochmal was wir genau vorhaben
<TomTje> wir wollen jetzt wieder das normale ubuntu aussehen oder
<Frickelpit> du möchtest unity starten, den ubuntu standard desktop
<Frickelpit> TomTje: sieht es aktuell so aus? http://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Change_Desktop_Environment_Ubuntu.jpeg
<t1> Spezialist für Lucid da ?
<TomTje> das kommt bekannt vor ich schau eben
<jokrebel> t1: Ist das nicht längst aus dem Support raus? 
<jokrebel> selbst in der Serverversion schon seit letztem Frphjahr...
<TomTje> bei mir ist das logo oben in der leiste
<TomTje> aber kann ich ncit ändern
<TomTje> nur als gast
<Frickelpit> was steht denn da zur auswahl?
<t1> jokrebel: Wir werden es noch ein paar Monate benutzen müssen - Workaround für libglib und libjson-glib needs gesucht
<TomTje> also unter meinen namen kann ich nichts auswählen da ist nur das logo von xubuntu wo man was auwählen kann (grau, nicht wählbar) wenn ich gast eingebe kann ich auch das normale ubuntu auswählen
<Frickelpit> hast du deinen benutzer abgemeldet oder nur "benutzer wechseln" gewählt?
<TomTje> ich kann mich nicht so abmelden das ist das problem iwie geht das nict
<TomTje> wenn ich drauf gehe dann macht er nichts
<TomTje> nur wenn ich direkt auf den namen gebe ... aber das ist wohl kein richtiges abmelden
<Frickelpit> dann sollte zumindest bei einem neustart der wechsel möglich sein
<TomTje> ne der meldet sich sofort an
<TomTje> wo kann ich das einstellen
<jokrebel> t1: Da bin ich raus. Ich wüsste noch nicht mal ob da "heute noch" gefahrlos ein Release-Upgrade laufen könnte. Es gibt inzwischen 2! neuer LTS und die dritte ist bereits in massiver Entwicklung. Manchmal muss man auch mit alten Sachen brechen können.
<TomTje1> sry
<TomTje1> hab iwie das internet verloren
<TomTje1> also ich kann mich nict wikrlich abmelden
<Frickelpit> dann musst du die automatische anmeldung deaktivieren
<TomTje1> wogenau
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Automatische-Anmeldung
<Frickelpit> in der 01_ubuntu.conf
<TomTje1> geht auch über sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --autologin BENUTZERNAME
<TomTje1> oder
<TomTje1> also benutzername ersetzten
<Frickelpit> damit schaltest du es ein
<TomTje1> achso
<TomTje1> ich öffne mal die datei
<Frickelpit> pack sie auch mal in einen paste -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<TomTje1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14247315/
<TomTje1> richtig so
<TomTje1> ??
<TomTje1> aber ich werde aus der dabei nict schau
<TomTje1> finde keine zeile wo es sinn machen würde
<TomTje1> evtl habe ich ja die falsche
<t1> /etc/depmod.d/ubuntu.conf
<t1> kann mit dem Thema aber nix zu tun haben
<Frickelpit> TomTje1: schau mal unter /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<t1> Andere kenn ich aber net
<t1> Hört sich schon besser an
<Frickelpit> oder /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<TomTje1> einen moment
<TomTje1> muss eben teleonieren
<Guest16920> Installation von Xbuntu, kann ich aktualisierugen und SW von 3. Anbietern anwählen????
<Guest16920> wo kann ich erfahren, was überhaupt installiert wird?
<Guest16920> vor allem als SW 3.Anbietern
<nagetier> Guest16920, schau mal unter /var/log/installer/
<Guest16920> nagetier, aber erstmal nach durchlauenen Installation, oder?
<nagetier> Guest16920, ja, der Vollständigkeit halber
<nagetier> Guest16920, aber ich verstehe schon warum du fragst
<Guest16920> also ich wollte die Entscheidung jetzt treffen, ob ich die 2. o.g. Möglichkeiten zur Installation ankreuze oder lieber nur rohsystem installiere
<Guest16920> sicherheitshalber
<Guest16920> man weiß es nie
<Guest16920> quasi entscheidung was auf den rechner kommt vor und nicht danach
<nagetier> Guest16920, angegeben wird ja nur MP3 Unterstützung damit nachzuinstallieren.. ich gehe davon aus, dem ist auch so
<nagetier> Guest16920, du kannst das auch alles nachträglich installieren.. lass die Option erst mal raus
<Guest16920> ich lasse die aktualisierungen auch raus
<nagetier> muss du wissen.. könnte mir vorstellen, auch flash wird damit nicht installiert, bin mir aber nicht sicher
<Guest16920> ich mach doch danach update und dist-upgrade
<Guest16920> nit war?
<nagetier> ich glaube das ist egal, Drittanbieter-Zeugs dürfte damit nicht auf dein System kommen, das müsste dann nachträglich installiert werden.. ob in einem Paket, ist mir ebenfalls unbekannt
<nagetier> Guest16920, streiche das vordere "ich glaube".. wählst du die ab, wird auch ein dist-upgrade die nicht nachinstallieren
<nagetier> alles andere wäre unseriös
<Guest16920> nagetier, :-) thx, & let's rock&roll... bis später!!!
<nagetier> -das vordere
<nagetier> hf
<adssdadsds> hey
<adssdadsds> helft mir
<bekks> adssdadsds: Zeig erstmal deinen Hilfe-Anspruch-Schein, oder fang an, dein Problem zu schildern, bei dem Du Hilfe benötigst.
<adssdadsds> ich suche einen guten vServer hoster 
<bekks> Dann bist Du in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben ;)
<N00bster> Hallo
<bekks> moin
<N00bster> kann mir jemand helfen bezüglich eines Tails usb Live sticks ?
<bekks> Was ist ein "Tails usb Live stick"?
<N00bster> habe da folgendes Problem erstellet habe ich ihn via unetbootin 
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu nutzt du?
<N00bster> tails
<bekks> Das ist kein Ubuntu.
<N00bster> sondern ?
<bekks> Kein Ubuntu.
<N00bster> meines wissens nach ist es genau so eine angepasste distro wie Kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu usw.
<Fuchs> tails hat einen Kanal auf OFTC
<Fuchs> heisst #tails
<bekks> Es ist kein offizielles Ubuntu-Derivat.
<Fuchs> da kannst Du gerne Fragen zu tails stellen :) 
<N00bster> vielen dank Fuchs :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> irc.oftc.net  
<Fuchs> ungefaehr selbe Ports, ungefaehr selbe Opers
<N00bster> ok gefunden danke ^^
<leeky1> [S] Ideen um ein FTP user anhand eines "Cookies" O.ä zu indentifizieren. Lasst raus was euch dazu in den Kopf fällt 
<k1l_> nicht ftp nutzen :/
<PBeck> wer nutzt ftp, wenn er nutzer identifizieren möchte?
<leeky1> na dann sftp .. mir wurst 
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-29
<fnord> kann mir jemand erklären, was nicht unterstützte Aktualisierungen (trusty-backports) sind, sodass ich es verstehe ;-))
<k1l_> backports heisst es sind neuer versionen zurückportiert aus neueren ubuntu releases auf dein release
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen#precise-backports
<fnord> sie werden aber nicht automatisch installiert , nicht wahr
<k1l_> jo
<fnord> ok
<fnord> k1l_, kannst Du mir noch 1 Beispiel für rechtlich eingeschränkte SW (multiverse) nennen 
<k1l_> mp3 formst
<k1l_> *format
<fnord> ok
<fnord> und zum Schluss 1Bsp für SW die von canonical für partner paketiert wurde + 1Bsp für unabhängige SW
<k1l_> werde ich dann aber in deinem buch namentlich erwähnt, ne? :)
<fnord> bah... nicht nur dort... versprochen!!!
<fnord> 2 Beispiele und ... GN8 :-)
<fnord> 1.gruppe
<fnord> 2.gruppe
<fnord> Stellvertreter 
<k1l_> schau einfach mal ins wiki. die seite habe ich ja schon verlinkt
<k1l_> (ja ich weiß, selber lesen und dabei was lernen ist nicht mehr trendy)
<k1l_> wenn man den links dort folgt, dann kommt man auch auf eine alphabetische übersicht der software im partner repo. aber ich linke das jetzt mal nicht damit du bei der schnitzeljagd motiviert wirst :)
<fnord> :-))
<fnord> danke... super Aufstellung
<fnord> lieber dem Schnitzel nachjagen, als den Döner in den Himmel hoch preisen... 
<fnord> amen
<fnord> also was Eure wiki anbetrifft, bin einfach begeistert...
<fnord> thx
<fnord> man muss nur lesen können können :-)
<fnord> und verstehen können können
<bekks> s/können/wollen/g
<fnord> bekks, oder so..
<fnord> ZDF-History... GN8
<fnord> danke
<ThreeM> ItaloRaver, sudo mount -t cifs //IP_DES_SERVERS/freigabename /mnt -o user=testuser,domain=testdomain
<koegs> oder hier lesen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Eintrag-in-etc-fstab
<ThreeM> vorher hier nachlesen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs
<koegs> und dann weiterlesen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Grafische-Tools
<koegs> ^^
<ItaloRaver> oh thanks, ohne dat man noch fragen muss, ihr macht euch *fg ;-)
<rentier_> Grueziwohl. Wie krieg ich denn wohl eine neuere Version von Cheese installiert? Da gibt es nur Tarballs.
<ppq> rentier_, moin. du kannst entweder selbst kompilieren mit den sourcen oder du suchst dir ein PPA. 
<k1l> entpacken und in die README gucken wie das installiert werden will (kompilieren).
<k1l> oder du guckst einfach auf launchpad ob es da nen PPA gibt
<tuxiano> Hallo, kennt jemand einen CD Ripper für Ubuntu 14.04 mit den man in AAC konvertieren kann. Rhythmbox, sound juicer, soundconverter machen alle Probleme. 
<tuxiano> Rhythmbox will aus irgend einem Grund i386 gstreamer Packete installieren und hat dann Abhängigkeitsprobleme.
<tuxiano> Bei sound juicer kommt:  Pipeline konnte nicht vergeknüpft werden
<tuxiano> und sound converter kann keine CDs rippen
<tuxiano> Audex funktioniert auch nicht
<tuxiano> ok, bin frustriert, sorry
<rentier_> k1l, OK ich hab das hier gefunden https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/3.18.1-2ubuntu1 aber wo steht denn da jetzt der "tatsächliche Name des PPA" den ich laut Wiki da im Softwarecenter eintragen soll?
<k1l> rentier_: das ist falsch. das ist kein PPA das ist ein 16.04 package
<rentier_> k1l, aha. Was mach ich jetzt?
<k1l> welche version brauchst du denn?
<rentier_> k1l,  ich dachte, ich versuchs mal mit der neuesten
<k1l> ok, also weißt du gar nicht welche version du brauchst, bzw ob du eine andere brauchst?
<rentier_> k1l, ich weiß. dass die alte, die ich habe, nach einem Foto einfriert.
<k1l> welches ubuntu?
<rentier_> k1l, ich bin noch auf trusty
<k1l> dann schau mal hier ob es da ein neuere für trusty gibt:https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=cheese
<k1l> aber cheese ist ziemlich mit gnome3 verwurstelt. das könnte fies werden
<ppq> es gibt doch noch einige andere, ähnliche programme
<ppq> der name von dem einen fällt mir grad nicht ein
<ppq> steht aber irgendwo im wiki iirc
<rentier_> ppq, "steht im Wiki" war bei den Piraten damals synonym für "ist top secret und du wirst die Info NIEMALS erlangen!!1" ;-)
<ppq> tzz
<ppq> das findest du schon ;) schau mal unter webcam oder so
<rentier_> k1l, ich hab https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/ubuntu/clutter gefunden aber Synaptic schmeißt einen 404 beim Versuch, die Indizes zu holen
<k1l> rentier_: klick bei "Published in: "  mal auf das drop down menü. dann ist auch klar warum
<rentier_> sollte ich vielleicht einfach mal all meinen Mut zusammen nehmen und auf 16.04 updaten...?
<k1l> ähm, das ist noch nichtmal im alpha status.
<rentier_> k1l, was, cheese? KLar, da gibts doch schon version 3.18
<k1l> rentier_: 16.04
<k1l> das wird erst im april 2016 veröffentlicht
<rentier_> k1l,  oh gut, ich dachte schon, ich wär glatt ZWEi Generationen hinterher
<k0tze> Guten Tag euch allen. Jemand ne Idee woran es liegt, dass mein Ubuntu beim übertragen auf eine USB 3.0 Festplatte nicht mehr als 22MB/s hinbekommt? Das ist ja noch nichtmal USB 2.0 maximum :(
<k0tze> Könnte es sein, dass Treiber fehlen oder sowas?
<ppq> k0tze, ntfs?
<k0tze> msdos...
<ppq> meinst du fat?
<ppq> hm, fat sollte eigentlich schnell sein.
<ppq> schau mal in dmesg, ob da nach dem anstecken irgendwelche probleme auftauchen.
<k0tze> denke mal, dass es fat ist. hab sie frisch gekauft und jetzt einfach mal unformatiert getestet steht tatsächlich msdos als dateisystemtyp
<ppq> "msdos" ist kein dateisystem
<ppq> oft ist damit der partitionstabellentyp gemeint
<ppq> "msdos" steht dann für MBR
<ppq> usb-hdds kommen eigentlich immer mit NTFS, heutzutage
<Frickelpit> wäre mit fat auch eher suboptimal als externe festplatte
<ppq> und das ist halt ein userspace treiber, der ist lahm. insbesondere bei vielen, eher kleinen dateien
<ppq> joa
<k0tze> ntfs ist nicht zu empfehlen? problem ist, dass ich sie auch hier und da mal an nem windows rechner nutzen würde
<ppq> dann musst du da halt durch und dich mit den 22 MB/s zufriedengeben
<ppq> hilft nix. windows kann man afaik nicht vernünftig ext* dateisysteme beibringen
<k0tze> ok ich formatier die mal auf ext und schaue ob es schneller wird
<ppq> jo, das ist das sinnvollste
<k0tze> 40MB/s mit ext4, ist ja eigentlich auch nicht schneller als usb 2.0!?
<bekks> Diese Angabe ohne Kontext ist völlig irrelevant.
<bekks> Wie misst du die 40MB/s?
<k0tze> naja les das halt ab während die daten auf die festplatte wandern
<k0tze> geht jetzt auch runter auf 35MB/s
<bekks> "les das halt" und "wandern".
<bekks> Verbuchen wir das als irrelevant. Danke.
<Frickelpit> :D
<k0tze> ne das würde ich nicht sagen, denke wenn ichs mithilfe der stoppuhr nachmesse und berechne wird es auch bei nicht schneller als usb2.0 übertragungen sein
<bekks> Das würde ich voll und ganz so sagen.
<bekks> Du hast uns bisher nichts über das MEssverfahren gesagt, sondern nur über das Ableseverfahren irgendeiner Zahl.
<bekks> Also: wie misst du?
<k0tze> das tut unity automatisch so wie ich das sehe!?
<bekks> Vergiss Unity. Wie misst Du?
<k0tze> bzw. nautilus
<bekks> Nautilus. ROFLMAO.
<bekks> Verhiss NAutilus und fang mal an zu messen.
<bekks> Dann können wir über Geschwindigkeiten reden.
<bekks> *Vergiss
<Frickelpit> k0tze: die Anzeige ist auch eher eine grobe Schätzung des Systems.
<bekks> Die ist ungefähr so genau wie die Fortschrittsbalken unter Windows.
<Frickelpit> Zeitangaben unter Windows toppen das alles
<k0tze> das ist klar, nur wie gesagt anhand der zeit die beim kopieren vergeht und der größe der datei kann man das ganze ja schon zurückrechnen und da kommt der wert halt schon halbwegs an den von nautilus angegebenen ran
<bekks> Völliger Blödsinn.
<bekks> Wenn du belastbare Werte haben willst, vergiss NAutlus und fang an zu messen statt zu diskutieren :)
<k0tze> aufjedenfall bei weiten keine 100-200-300 MB/s die mit 2.0 möglich sein sollten..
<k0tze> *3.0
<bekks> Woher hast du denn diese Gerüchte?
<k0tze> aus der spezifizierung von usb 3.0 in der iso
<bekks> Ah, hast du dir das ISO gekauft?
<k0tze> also eigentlich sind mir die 
<k0tze> genauen werte ziemlich egal.. es soll ja mit nautilus schnell sein
<Frickelpit> 2.0 hat 480Mbit/s, keine MB
<bekks> Frickelpit: Jetzt komm uns hier mal nicht mit Fakten. :P
<Frickelpit> :D
<k0tze> Frickelpit: is ja aber ne 3.0 festplatte müsste ja wesentlich schneller sein!?
<bekks> Nö, wieso?
<bekks> Ist das eine USB 3.0 Schnittstelle? Etc. etc. etc.
<bekks> Es gibt - neben deinem nicht vorhandenen MEssverfahren - ungefähr eine Million Gründe, wieso das "langsam" sein kann.
<bekks> Aber du diskutierst das lieber, statt es zu messen - so kann Dir niemand helfen.
<k0tze> Timing buffered disk reads:  96 MB in  3.05 seconds =  31.47 MB/sec 
<k0tze> ist jetzt auch nichts anderes als bei nautilus
<bekks> Was soll uns diese kontextlose Zeile sagen?
<bekks> Sag jetzt nicht, dass iist die buffered line aus hdparm, dann schmeiss ich mich weg. :D
<k0tze> quatsch ich hab die stromstöße auf quantenebene beobachtet und selbst gemessen
<k0tze> is gut bekks 
<bekks> Gut wäre, wenn du mal richtig messen würdest.
<TomTje> moin zusammen
<David1977> bekks: nur mal um ein wenig Frieden rein zu bringen...vielleicht sagst du ihm, wie man richtig misst? ;)
<k0tze> David1977: danke für deinen ansatz david. aber werd mal schauen dass ich woanders hilfe bekomme. hat ja keinen sinn so
<bekks> David1977: Offensichtlich will er ja nicht messen. Ansonsten nimmt man sich einfach mal time, dd, /dev/zero bs=128G und den Stick, und schreibt den einmal voll, um zu sehen wie schnell man schreiben kann.
<bekks> Dann macht man das ganze mit /dev/urandom, und liest dann einmal den gesamten Stick mit dd aus, um zu sehen wie schnell man lesen kann.
<bekks> k0tze: Einmal fragen statt beleidigt sein und auf Nautilus bestehen - hilft.
<David1977> k0tze: bekks hat schon recht....es gibt zu viele ungerimtheiten bei deinem Vorgang. Die geschwindigkeit misst man nicht einfach in dem man irgendas drauf kopiert
<David1977> viele kleine Dateien z. B. brauchen länger als eine große (wenn ich das recht in erinnerung habe)
<bekks> bei dd nicht vergessen eine größere blocksize als den Stick zu nehmen, UND dabei nicht vergessen synchron zu lesen/schreiben.
<bekks> David1977: DAZU müsste man noch wissen weche blocksize und welche inode size das Dateisystem nutzt.
<David1977> ich wäre aber mit dem oberen auch überfordert...bzw habe ich das noch nie so gemacht ;)...mir wars auch bisher immer schnuppe, wie lange das dauert :D
<bekks> David1977: Kommt halt auf die Interessenlage an ;)
<David1977> ;)
<David1977> und da geht er ;)
<bekks> Ja, die Interessenlage. Er wollte das lieber ausdiskutieren statt messen. Ist ja seine Entscheidung.
<David1977> jetzt hast du aber mein interesse geweckt....
<bekks> ;)
<David1977> ich komme da gleich nochmal drauf zurück ;)
<David1977> bekks: lust und Zeit dazu mich da mal durch zu leiten?
<bekks> David1977: Ist eigentlich total einfach: time dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXY bs=128G oflags=fdatasync
<David1977> bekks: und das auch bei einem 16GB stick?
<David1977> Xy ist wahrscheinlich der stick, oder?
<David1977> also sdXy
<bekks> Oder auch der Mountpoint, je nachdem was du genau testen willst. Und die Blocksize sollte einfach nur größer als der Stick sein.
<David1977> ok
<David1977> dann werde ich mich mal versuchen ;)
<David1977> bekks: heißt es vielleicht "oflag" anstatt "oflags"?
<bekks> Ja, war ein Schreibfehler. :)
<David1977> bekks: bei der Eingabe bekomme ich: "dd: ungültiges Ausgabeflag:fdatasync"
<bekks> Was haste denn da für ein dd? :)
<David1977> 8.21
<David1977> dsync wäre möglich
<David1977> wenn ich unter --help nachschaue
<bekks> Also mein dd kann fdatasync :)
<David1977> mein nich...buhääää
<bekks> conv=fdatasync
<David1977> anstatt oflag?
<David1977> conv
<bekks> ja.
<David1977> ok, mache gerade mal noch schnell ein update...dann versuche ich das
<David1977> k0tze: ich hoffe du liest mit....das könnte dir auch weiterhelfen ;)
<k0tze> David1977: danke, aber hab ganz andere Probleme anscheinend wird 3.0 bei mir nicht ganz so einfach unterstützt. zumindest sind meine usb busse alle als "2.0 root hub" gekennzeichnet
<David1977> bekks: muss ich das mit sudo machen....unter sdb1 keine Berechtigung?!
<k0tze> ja
<David1977> ok
<bekks> k0tze: Dann hast du schlichtweg keine USB3 Schnittstellen.
<k0tze> 2 davon haben aber am gehäuse SS USB, sie sind nicht blau aber dieses zeichen bedeutet doch usb 3.0!?
<bekks> Nein.
<David1977> bekks: jetzt bekomme ich: "Hautpspeicher erschöpft durch Eingabepuffer von (lange Zahl hier) (128G). Habe es auch schon mit bs=18G versucht und bekomme eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung
<bekks> David1977: Wieviel RAM hast?
<k0tze> laut datenblatt ebenso 2x usb 3.0 1x usb2.0 mit konstanter stromversorgung
<Frickelpit> k0tze: schau mit dmesg nach
<David1977> bekks: 4G
<bekks> k0tze: Welche Farben haben die Anschlüsse?
<k0tze> schwarz(ich weiß sie sollten blau sein)
<bekks> David1977: Dann nimm bs=2G
<bekks> Schwarz == nix USB3.
<David1977> bekks: ok, ist dann aber nicht größer als der Stick
<David1977> jetzt macht er auch jeden Fall was...mal schauen, was time dann rauswirft ;)
<k0tze> bekks: hmmmm überall(!) steht dass das gerät usb 3.0 unterstützt, ebenso im test auf notebookcheck "Das Kopieren einer großen Datei über USB 3.0 ergab den erwarteten Datendurchsatz."
<franzpeter> frage zu domains in nginx. In /etc/nginx/sites-available wird eine neue conf datei angelegt ? für jede domain eine neue datei (vhost datei)?
<Frickelpit> k0tze: nur weil das Datenblatt dies behauptet, heißt es noch nicht, dass dein Rechner es hat.
<David1977> vielleicht interpretiert man "unterstützt" auch falsch
<k0tze> was ist denn Super Speed USB?
<David1977> "unterstützt" könnte auch heißen, dass du USB3.0 geräte daran betreiben kannst, aber nicht die Geschwindigkeit erreichtst
<David1977> *erreichst
<Frickelpit> k0tze: überprüf halt, wie die usb-anschlüsse erkannt werden.
<k0tze> Frickelpit: dmes hat natürlich nen riesigen output, wonach soll ich denn ausschau halten. hast du einen anhaltspunkt für mich?
<David1977> laut wiki ist superspeed USB == USB 3.0
<Frickelpit> usb?
<Frickelpit> vielleicht?
<David1977> dmesg | grep -i usb
<David1977> wenn du selbst nichts daraus lesen kannst (so ergeht es mir meistens mit dmesg), dann kannst du das auch pasten:
<David1977> dmesg | grep -i usb | pastebinit
<k0tze> ja scheint tatsächlich nur 2.0 zu erkennen --> http://pastebin.com/3pT5S9Y0
<nagetier> ist denn derzeit ein USB3-Endgerät angeschlossen?
<k0tze> jap
<nagetier> (ohne selber in den Output gesehen zu haben)
<k0tze> [  608.280957] usb 2-1.2: Product: External USB 3.0 
<David1977> bekks: hört das irgendwann von selber auf? ;)....dauert recht lange ;)
<bekks> David1977: Ja, das hört auf wenn der Stick voll ist :)
<David1977> bekks: ok...das heißt er schreibt jetzt 2GB große Blöcke auf den Stick solange bis der randvoll ist?
<bekks> Genau. Danach zeigt time an, wie lange das Spiel gedauert hat. Anschliessend kann man den Stick dann einmal abziehen und das ganze Spiel lesend wiederholen.
<nagetier> Cache löschen ist dann nicht nötig?
<David1977> ok, danke...ich wusste schon, warum mir das bisher immer egal war :D ;)...aber es ist gut zu wissen, wie es geht!. Danke dafür bekks
 * David1977 dabei auch gleich gelernt was /dev/zero macht
<bekks> Gerne :)
<David1977> 21:59.4
<k0tze> habe jetzt 110MB/sec wir dann wohl 3.0 trotz schwarzer buchse sein!?
<bekks> "Habe jetzt" - wieder mal ohne Kontext.
<faekjarz> Hallo wer kann mir bei meinem bash Problem helfen? Der erste Tick (') von awk wird als letzter Tick von alias interpretiert: alias corespeed='awk '{ if(/^cpu MHz/) print $4 }' /proc/cpuinfo'
<dadrc> faekjarz, " geht auch
<dadrc> alias bla="echo 'hello'"
<Wishmaster2> faekjarz: \' verwenden?
<bekks> faekjarz: Man kann keine ' oder " verschachteln, ohne sie zu escapen.
<faekjarz> jain, das mit dem escaping dachte ich mir schon, funktioniert aber nicht (moment bitte, ich paste das mal)
<faekjarz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14258767/ ← wird doppelt escapiert
<Wishmaster2> alias corespeed=\"awk \'{ if(/^cpu MHz/) print $4 }\' /proc/cpuinfo\"
<faekjarz> Wishmaster2: nope, no worky-worky :\
<faekjarz> Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort »(«
<faekjarz> grml, ist zwar nicht so hübsch wie erhofft, funktioniert aber :D → alias corespeed='Programme/corespeed.sh'
<Frickelpit> faekjarz: warum nicht einfach alias corespeed="awk '{ if(/^cpu MHz/) print $4 }\' /proc/cpuinfo"
<Frickelpit> alias corespeed="awk '{ if(/^cpu MHz/) print $4 }' /proc/cpuinfo" <- so. wird man ja bekloppt bei den ganzen escapes
<faekjarz1> (prima, mein unzuverlässiges WAN interface spinnt mal wieder rum, neue ip, reconnect)
<Transmut> Hallo, ich weiss nicht was ich mir so nehmen soll, Lubuntu, Xubuntu oder Kubuntu? Bin noch Win-User
<k1l> Transmut: ist es ein alter PC?
<k1l> oder ein lahmer?
<Transmut> Ja, glaub schon
<k1l> das heisst?
<Transmut> Bei Videos spopt es manchmal, Programme brauchen lange bei Öffnen, bei zwei gleiche Browser (Firefox, Opera) hängt der PC leicht, reicht das?
<Transmut> stopt *
<k1l> welche hardware ist das? welcher cpu? wieviel ram? hdd order ssd?
<Transmut> Intel Celeron 2.8 GHz, Hdd
<k1l> ok, das klingt nach alt einkern prozessor und lahm. dann nimm Lubuntu,das ist leichgewichtig
<Transmut> Danke, schönen Tag noch
<k1l> dito
<Loetmichel> *MEH* Frau grillt steak im ofen. Sie hats fertig bekommen das fett an die heizstäbe spritzen zu lassen... *feuer mitm handtuch erstick* *rauchmelder-quittierungstaste im flur und im arbeitszimmer drück* *GEEENERVT*
 * k1l schiebt Loetmichel nach #udo :)
<Loetmichel> ?
<Schlawiner> ich hoffe, daß man Fragen "einfach so" posten darf: Habe Klapprechner mit ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Dieses führt keine updates mehr aus (z.b. auch die selbst empfohlenen Sicherheitsupdates mit 64 MB), da nicht genug freier Festplattenspeicher verfügbar ist. (mind. 72 MB werden benötigt).
<Schlawiner> Mit GParted sehe ich: /boot hat 244 MiB, davon sind 207 benutzt, 37 noch frei. Insgesamt habe ich eine 120GB SSD, die jedoch verschlüsselt ist.
<Schlawiner> Aufgrund der Verschlüsselung kann GParted nicht verwendet werden um Partitionen entsprechend der Notwendigkeit von der Größe her zu verändern. Frage: was empfehlt ihr?
<k1l> zeig mal ein "df -h" und ein "ls -alh /boot" und ein "dpkg -l | grep linux-images" in einem pastebin
<Schlawiner> ich bin ubuntu neuling - habe noch keine AHnung wie man das pastebin verwendet - versuche das aber zusammenzustellen - moment bitte
<k1l> Schlawiner: die befehle ins terminal und dann den output auf paste.ubuntuusers.de oder so. den link wieder hier rein. ist wie ein bild hochladen nur mit text
<Schlawiner> k1l ich versuche es - muss dann aber mit meinem anderen user zusätzlich hier rein - bin an einem parallelen Rechner, da ich mit mIRC besser zurecht komme als mit irssi - moment bitte
<k1l> nutz doch einfach xchat oder so
<k1l> oder was auch immer bei deinem desktop da mitgeliefert wird
<k1l> oder du tippst einfach kurz den link ab :)
<Schlawiner> J-Pilot ist da ... ich versuche mich mal mit dem paste dingens - lese kurz nach wie es funzt und melde mich dann wieder - danke erst mal
<David1977> ich würde einfach ein: 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' machen...dafür sollte der Platz noch reichen....
<David1977> dann einfach die Befehle via command line pasten:
<David1977> dpkg -l | grep linux-images | pastebinit
<David1977> und die URL, die dann kommt, hier posten
<Schlawiner> gute Idee David1977 - mache ich gleich nacher - musste mich erst mal dort registrieren ... paste 422323 ist es - nur noch nach dem link suchen ...
<David1977> musst dich dafür nicht registrieren
<David1977> das geht auch so
<Schlawiner> https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/422323
<Schlawiner> hoffe der geht
<Schlawiner> jub sieht gut aus
<David1977> ja, wie gesagt...das geht einfacher, wenn du es so machst, wie ich es beschrieben habe....du musst dich dafür nirgendwo registrieren
<k1l> David1977: installieren geht nicht weil das paketsystem blockiert ist
<Schlawiner> https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/422328
<David1977> k1l: ich dachte es würde nur die updates nicht installieren, weil zu voll
<Schlawiner> der "dpkg -l | grep linux-images" geht ned
<Jochen> so jetzt mit anderm rechner auch da
<Jochen> David1977: habe das pastebinit installiert
<k1l> Schlawiner: dpkg -l | grep linux-image    <ohne das s hinten, sorry
<Jochen> k1l: ok mom bitte 
<Jochen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14259621/
<Jochen> David1977: : pastebinit funzt -danke für den tip
<David1977> Jochen: gern
<Frickelpit> Schlawiner: was zeigt dir denn die Ausgabe von sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<k1l> Jochen: ok, lass mal "sudo apt-get autoremove" laufen
<Jochen> erst das mit --purge -oder erst dsa ohne --purge?
<Frickelpit> Jochen: egal
<Jochen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14259636/
<k1l> Jochen: ok dann bitte "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-32-generic linux-image-3.19.0-33-generic"
<Jochen> k mom
<Jochen> scheint zu dauern - sehe aber nix weil ich es nach pastebinit umgeleitet habe
<Jochen> aber in das Prob laufe ich doch zukünftig immer wieder - oder nicht?
<Jochen> vermutlich muss die Partition doch iwann vergrössert werden
<Jochen> (läuft immer noch - keine Ahnung was er nun macht)
<k1l> ja lass es laufen, wenn es klappt dauert es etwas.
<Frickelpit> Jochen: einfach regelmäßig systempflege durchführen, wie z.b. alte kernel deinstallieren
<Jochen> ok
<k1l> aber deswegen ist der manuelle weg besser ohne pastebinit bei solchen commands
<Jochen> nickt Frickelpit  - sooo lange habe ich den Rechner noch nicht - ist sozusagen mein erster ubuntu versuch
<Jochen> stimmt k1l  - ich warte einfach
<Jochen> hmm - kann das so lange dauern?
<k1l> tja, nun stehen wir da
<k1l> drück mal ctrl+c
<Jochen> und dann ohne pastebin nochmal=
<k1l> dann den gleichen befehl ohne das pipen
<Jochen> https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/422333/
<Jochen> drücke auf "j"
<k1l> jo
<Jochen> ist fertig
<k1l> sudo apt update&& sudo apt full-upgrade
<Jochen> mit leezeichen vor den && ?
<k1l> is egal
<Jochen> läuft
<Jochen> erfolgreich durchgelaufen
<Jochen> also wäre es dann nun fertig? wenn ja: also hilft es immer wieder alte installationen zu deinstallieren - nur: wo sehe ich die und wie erkenne ich sie
<k1l> kernel
<k1l> das sind keine installationen sondern kenrel. die werden im /boot platziert. und da das so klein ist passen wohl nicht mehr als 3 rein
<Jochen> ok - sollte ich zukünftig wieder ne installation komplett neu machen - dann lieber manuell - damit ich die partitionen gleich entsprechend gross wähle
<Jochen> vielen Dank!
<Hasso> *wuff wuff*
<Schlawiner> mist - war nen script - deakiviere es sofort
<LarsAT> Guten Abend liebe Leute, habe ein kleines Anliegen ich habe leider mit mein Wlan Treiber ein Problem ich moechte den iwlwifi 11n_disable ausschalten da ich verbindungs Probleme habe! leider laest sich das nicht durch fuerhren Fehler> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'iwlwifi': Invalid argument 
<einer666> hi zusammen
<_moep_> puh und ich wollte schon antworten 
<_moep_> :D
<bekks> 62s idlen muss reichen. :)
<k1l> time is money!
<fnord> Parole mit dem Fehler: GStreamer-Backend-Fehler / Could not handle CDDA URI. Dazu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14269349/
<fnord> kann jemand helfen?
<fnord> ups... per Zufall gelöst... 
<fnord> Medien - Ort öffnen + Eingabe: "cdda://"
<fnord> aber wieso???
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-30
<Guest8941> kann mir jemand helfen, rc.local (system) vom Live-System aus zu eroeffnen
<Guest8941> via Terminal
<_moep_> mit nem editor deiner wahl
<Guest8941> gedit... ist aber nicht installiert
<Guest8941> mauspad steht zur verfuegung
<Guest8941> oder nano
<Guest8941> sudo -H nano
<Guest8941> ok?
<Guest8941> ich habe keine ahnung wie ich es tue, aber muss aus der datei einen eintrag raus nehmen, sonst kein backlight vorhanden beim start
<Guest8941> ich weiss dass ich dateimanager als root oeffnen kann
<Guest8941> was muss ich da eingeben
<Guest8941> alles vergessen
<_moep_> dann schau doch nach wo die datei liegt?
<_moep_> und -H brauchst du nicht
<_moep_> sudo nano /etc/rc.irgendwas oder so
<Guest8941> normal ja
<Guest8941> im Live system gilt eine andere eingabe...
<Guest8941> sudo nano /media/xubuntu/d891a5f0-cf34-4c4a-af05-e7526893dc96/etc/rc.local
<Guest8941> kann es sein?
<David1977> bekks: ping...bist du schon unter den lebenden?
<David1977> unsicher ob das hier her gehört....für wie zuverlässig hälst du iperf?
<David1977> kann man den ergebnissen glauben schenken?
<t1> Workaround für libglib und libjson-glib needs gesucht
<jokrebel> Aktuelleres LTS aufspielen.
<bekks> David1977: Das kommt darauf an, wie man testet :)
<David1977> sagen wir es mal so...ich habe hier ein Netzwerk gebaut und alles schön ordentlich verkabelt (patchfelder und doppeldosen)
<David1977> Dann auf jeder Seite (also einmal am Patchfeld und einmal an der Doppeldose) einen Rechner angeklemmt und einen Laptop mit iperf -s laufen lassen und den anderen mit iperf -c ip.des.laptops.hier laufen lassen
<David1977> denke doch, dass das so richtig ist, oder?
<bekks> Ja, klingt plausibel.
<David1977> ergebnisse waren um die 935Mbits/s
<David1977> ist zufriedenstellend, wie ich finde
<bekks> Auch das ist sehr gut, für eine  Gigabitverkabelung.
<David1977> sehe ich ähnlich
<David1977> gut, dann ist alles bestens, danke
<David1977> ;)
<bekks> Gerne :)
<David1977> wusste halt nur nicht, wie zuverlässig die Ergebnisse von iperf sind
<David1977> kenne halt nichts anderes :D
<Transmut> Hallo, ich habe jetzt fast Linux, bin bei der Installation, bei der Auswahl der Partition, aber da kommt: Kein Root-Dateisystem
<Transmut> Soll ich FAT16 negmen für die Partion?
<jokrebel> whoot?
<jokrebel> Transmut: Was genau tust Du da?
<Transmut> lubuntu Installation
<Transmut> Soll ich einen Screenshot machen?
<David1977> unbedingt
<Transmut> Wartemal, welches Programm soll ich das Screenshot nutzen?
<David1977> mach einen mit deinem Smartphone
<David1977> wenn du noch in der Installation bist, wird das wohl eher schwierig werden mit einem Programm ;)
<Transmut> Ne geht schon, ich bin noch nicht so weit
<David1977> warte mal....was bitte genau machst du da?
<David1977> wie versuchst du denn Linux zu installieren?
<Transmut> Ich habe den Hacken "Etwas anderes" bei Installationsart ausgewählt
<Transmut> Ich will eine eigene Partition für Linux machen
<David1977> also ein Dualboot mit Windows?
<Transmut> Ja
<David1977> ok...FAT16 wird schon seit ...ich glaube...20 Jahren nicht mehr genutzt
<David1977> für Linux benutzt man ext2, ext3 oder gar ext4
<David1977> hast du die Platte schon partitioniert?
<Transmut> Ok, und was ist da besser ext2, ext 3...
<David1977> nimm ext3 und gut ist
<Transmut> Ja, ich habe Fat16 ausgewählt
<Transmut> ok
<David1977> das ist unsinn
<David1977> wenn du eine Partition neben deiner Windows partition hast, dann nimm einfach die und lass den Installation Wizard den Rest machen
<Transmut> Kommt immer noch die gleiche Meldung
<David1977> welche?
<Transmut> Der Bild-Upload dauert so lange...
<koegs> David1977: inzwischen ist ext4 standard in ubuntu :)
<David1977> ja sicher
<David1977> aber anscheinend kann er das nicht auswählen
<David1977> warten wir es ab
<Transmut> lol, warum steht da einfach nur bild ohne png, jpg...
<David1977> Transmut: hast du kein Smartphone?
<Transmut> Ne, die Firma die das DIng verkauft hatte noch so ein paar Probleme
<David1977> ok, wir reden hier aneinander vorbei
 * David1977 geht sich was zu essen holen
<Transmut> http://postimg.org/image/fsw5a4r23/
<Transmut> Bei dem "fat16" steht steht jetzt "ext4"
<David1977> 6GB ist aber auch optimistisch :D
<Transmut> Bei der Installation stand doch 4, irgendetwas GB drauf
<David1977> ja, das mag für die installation ausreichend sein....
<David1977> aber irgendwann ist die Partition voll und ann wird es mit updates schwierig
<Transmut> Wieviel soll ich den jetzt machen?
<David1977> *dann
<David1977> keine ahnung....kommt drauf an, was du damit vor hast und wieviel du zur Verfügung stellen magst
<David1977> Ist das ne kleine SSD?
<Transmut> Ne, HDD
<David1977> wie groß ist die insgesamt?
<Transmut> 1 Tera
<David1977> 40GB?
<David1977> ah, ok
<David1977> na...dann würde ich mal so 20GB abzwacken
<David1977> damit solltest du erstmal recht gut auskommen
<David1977> wie gesagt, kommt auf deine Bedürfnisse an
<Transmut> Aber ich habe keine freien Speicherplatz mehr
<David1977> *seufz*
<David1977> wenn nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht....worüber reden wir denn dann überhaupt?
<Transmut> 14 + 14 + 6 +6 = 40 GB
<Transmut> Aber auf der Festplatte steht doch ein Tera drauf lol
<David1977> lol....das habe ich doch gerade gefragt....du hast aber gesagt, es ist ein Terrabyte. Was nun mal ca. 1000GB sind
<David1977> ok, sei mir nicht böse....aber aus der Ferne kann ich persönlich dir nicht mehr helfen
<David1977> Da scheint mehr im argen zu sein, als das, was man sieht
<David1977> und ich habe keine Lust dir da was kaputt zu machen
<David1977> von daher bin ich jetzt raus
<Transmut> ok, tschüß
<koegs> ne, die festplatte ist definitiv nur 40GB groß...
<Transmut> Ok
<David1977> koegs: vielleicht ist da schon unter Windows was verkehrt gelaufen und die Platte wurde nicht voll erkannt
<koegs> nein, das model hat einfach nur 40gb
<David1977> ok
<Transmut> Dann nehme ich mal so 12 GB
<David1977> ach...sicher...das Model steht ja unten
<koegs> ist trotzdem ne komische partitions-aufteilung
<Transmut> Wie kombiniert man 2 Partitionen oder freier speicher und eine Partition?
<koegs> Transmut: brauchst du das zeug aus den partitionen noch?
<Transmut> Beide sind leer
<koegs> dann lösch die doch einfach und erzeuge eine neue
<Transmut> lol gucke dir das mal an http://postimg.org/image/pz15h4dal/
<rhagu> Hi Ich habe einen PC den ich nur von CD booten kann und möchte Ubuntu 14.04 installieren, dazu habe ich die netboot variant per dvd gestartet und bin dort in busybox. Kann ich von dort aus auf einen angeschlossenen USB Stick verweisen und davon aus booten lassen?
<Transmut> Ich will die beiden freien Speicher kombinieren
<jokrebel> dann wirst Du das "mittendrin" verschieben müssen.
<jokrebel> Mach das lieber per GParted von Hnad und nicht mit dem Installer. So ist das schon sehr "speziell"
<Transmut> Wie geht das verschieben?
<David1977> weißt du was auf sda6 drauf ist?
<jokrebel> ..und leg Sicherungen an. Ob Dein Windows danach dann nicht auch erst mal wieder repariert werden muss garantiere ich jetzt eher nicht.
<Transmut> Wie gehen die Sicherungen?
<Transmut> Auf sda6 sind Daten drauf
<David1977> Transmut: beende den installer
<David1977> Transmut: boote windows
<rhagu> Transmut der freie Speicher dazwischen sieht größer aus, als dein sda6, wie wäre es mit einer neuen partition darin und dann dd if=/dev/sda6 of=/dev/sdX ?
<David1977> Transmut: sichere alle wichtigen Daten auf externen Datenträgern (externe HDDs, DVDs etc)
<Transmut> Ich habe die Windows CD leider nichtmehr
<David1977> Du sollst windows booten nicht installieren
<David1977> Dann, wenn du Windows hochgefahren (gebootet) hast, nimmst du gparted (downloaden) und machst damit die Partitionen so, wie du sie brauchst
<David1977> wenn du mich jetzt fragst, wie du Windows booten sollst, dann bin ich tatsächlich raus ;)
<jokrebel> whoot? GParted im gebooteten Windows benutzen? Wie soll das gehn?
<David1977> oh fuck
<David1977> sorry
<David1977> wie heißt denn das GUI Tool für Windows zum Partitionieren?
<Transmut> Geht doch auch ohne boot oder?
<jokrebel> David1977: Das ist nicht Thema dieses Kanals ;-)
<David1977> ;)
<David1977> aber es würde ihm vielleicht helfen
<k1l_> du willst keine nicht-windows partitionen im laufenden betrieb ändern. windows hat da ein eigenes eingebautes tool um in laufenden betrieb sich selber zu verkleinern/vergrößern. aber bei anderen partitionen ist das nicht zu empfehlen
<k1l_> und ein dualboot auf einer 40GB platte würde ich direkt sein lassen
<k1l_> das macht keinen spaß wenn beide systeme kaum nutzbar sind weil die dauern zu wenig platz haben
<Transmut> ok
<Transmut> Ich gehe dann mal, tschüß
<Transmut> Wartemal, ich will Windows nicht benutzen, sondern nur so rumstehen lassen, ich benutze dann abern nur Linux
<k1l_> wenn du es eh nicht benutzen willst dann würde ich es direkt löschen und die ganze platte für lubunut nutzen
<David1977> sind denn die Windows daten noch wichtig?
<Transmut> Ne, aber mal gucken
<k1l_> Transmut: mach halt nen image und pack das auf eine usb-platte. dann kannst du für den fall der fälle das wieder 1zu1 zurück spielen
<k1l_> ich hatte ein dualboot auf einer 90GB ssd. und das war schon kein spaß, weil vor allem windows nicht zu benutzen war. also irgendwas installieren war schon ein krampf. und windows kann man nicht so einfach entschlacken
<David1977> Transmut: mit was für einem Rechner bist du denn hier gerade online? Oder ist das ein Tablet oder so?
<David1977> Falls das auch ein normaler PC ist, dann kannst du doch die wichtigen Daten (oder auch das Image) auf den momentanen Rechner ziehen
<Transmut> Den Rechner wo ich Linux installieren will
<David1977> mit welchem Gerät nutzt du den Chat hier?
<k1l_> Transmut: hast du eine usb platte?
<David1977> oder das ^^
<Transmut> Ne nur USB-STick
<rhagu> boah ey, das ist so typisch #ubuntu-de da kommt jemand mit nem Problem und alle Tipps die er bekommt laufen darauf hinaus, dass er es das Setup ganz umschmeißen soll. Mein Tipp: leg mit gparted ne partition im ersten freien speicher an, dann kopier mit dd die partition sda6 da rein und schau ob du es mounten kannst, wenn das klappt, dann kannst du sda6 löschen und dahinter dein lubuntu installieren
<k1l_> rhagu: hilft ihm auch nicht weiter, wenn er dann 2 nicht zu nutzende systeme hat
<Transmut> ICh kann auch gerne in #ubuntu-at gehen, wenn das der Channel für die Alpenmänner da sind
<rhagu> und wieso sollte er zwei nicht zu nutzende systeme haben? sda6 is ne datenpartition und lubuntu wird dahinter in den Rest geschrieben
<k1l_> rhagu: wegen dem platz
<David1977> rhagu: ich glaube tatsächlich, dass er mit den von dir genannten Dingen überfordert ist
<rhagu> danach sind dann 12 GB für lubuntu frei, nicht sonderlich viel aber für lubuntu genug
<David1977> du hast ja nicht unrecht
<k1l_> klar kann man ein linux auf 500mb installieren. ist auch voll toll. aber ein normaler desktop braucht da schon deutlich mehr. von windows mal ganz abgesehen
<David1977> aber er ist, denke ich, blutiger Anfänger (was natürlich kein Problem darstellt)
<Transmut> Was jetzt?
<k1l_> rhagu: genau. und nicht nutzbar mit normalen userdaten die im alltag anfallen samt deren programme. 
<Transmut> Naja, bin ersteinmal AFK (für so 30 min)
<k1l_> Transmut: wenn du deinen plan durchziehen willst: dann mach das halt. der einwand, dass ich das für nicht praktikabel halte habe ich ja schon gesagt
<rhagu> mal ne andere Frage, wenn ich die live iso boote, dann kann ich doch auch auswählen: "von hdd booten" kann ich da auch eine spezielle hdd angeben?
<k1l_> gerade wenn man als neuling mal neue sachen probieren und installieren will ist das eher ein depperter ansatz. aber was haben wir noobs von #ubuntu-de schon für ahnung m(
<einer666> hallo zusammen
<einer666> ich nutze ubuntu noch nicht lange und wollte was fragen....
<k1l_> schiess los
<einer666> es gibt das programm vidalia. irgend wie läuft das unter windows, aber nicht unter ubuntu. hat jemand ahnung wie ich das zum laufen bekomme oder ob es eine gute alternative gibt
<einer666> wie gesagt, bin ubuntu neuling, hatte vorher windows 10---schäääm ;)
<k1l_> einer666: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vidalia
<k1l_> also oben steht schon, dass vidalia nicht mehr gebraucht wird und von tor ersetzt wurde
<einer666> ja hab den tor browser, aber verstecke ich damit auch die ip des pc's ?
<einer666> sorry ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus wie das alles so läuft
<k1l_> dann empfehle ich mal den einstieg hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor
<einer666> hab mir früher nicht so wirklich gedanken gemacht, was anonymität angeht, aber in letzter zeit denke ich da immer mehr drüber nach.
<einer666> hab auf der seite schon etwas gestöbert. hab auch versucht nach der anleitung über das terminal vidalia zu installieren
<einer666> war auch installiert, aber es öffnet sich nicht, dann hab ich irgend wo in nem artikel gelesen das es unter der neusten ubuntu version nicht laufen soll
<k1l_> welches ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<k1l_> "lsb_release -d" im terminal
<einer666> mom...
<einer666> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Installation#Variante_1_Tor_Browser_Bundle   das hier nutzen
<einer666> ich schau mal
<einer666> das ist ja der browser den ich schon habe. ich kenne aber vidalia als extra software unter windos, die neben dem torbrowser lief.
<einer666> oder hab ich hier nen denkfehler?
<k1l_> Das Tor Browser Bundle (TBB) ab Version 3.5 beinhaltet Vidalia nicht mehr, da dieses nicht mehr benötigt wird. An die Stelle von Vidalia ist die Anwendung "Tor Launcher" getreten, welche im Tor Browser Bundle bereits enthalten ist und nicht installiert werden muss. Es wird dringend empfohlen, TBB in Version 3.5x oder neuer zu installieren!
<einer666> ok
<k1l_> das ist aus dem roten balken ganz am anfang auf der seite die du gelesen hast
<einer666> ja hab gelesen das es nicht mehr benötigt wurde.
<k1l_> genau
<einer666> noch eine frage hätte ich was meine ip angeht. war gestern in nem anderen chat, hab dort auch ähnliches gefragt. ich sagte das ich über tor im inet bin, ab und an, dann meinte einer " nein bist du nicht, warum würde ich sonst deine IP kennen " und hat mir die im chat geschickt
<einer666> hab dann mal myipis im browser eingegeben und das war aber ne andere als der schrieb...bin nun etwas verwirrt
<k1l_> du musst schon die programme auch eintsellen tor zu nutzen.
<einer666> inet sicherheit is für mich echt nen tor mit sieben siegeln ;)
<einer666> brauch ne weiterbildung
<einer666> lol
<k1l_> man braucht auch nicht für alles eine verschleierte ip
<einer666> ja stimmt schon
<einer666> ich bin halt nur verunsichert weil jeder iorgend wie davon redet, sicherheit im netz und das alles
<einer666> da kann man leicht paranoid werden
<einer666> ;)
<Transmut> So wieder da
<einer666> kurz afk
<Transmut> Also, ich räume Windows weg, installiere Linux, brauche ich da immer jetzt noch eine Sicherung?
<k1l_> Transmut: wenn du die daten behalten willst: ja
<k1l_> wenn dir das egal ist: lubuntu usb/cd/dvd booten, installieren wählen, ganze festplatte nutzen auswählen. fertig
<Transmut> Was für Daten? Programme etwa? Bilder und co sind nähmlich auf der anderen Partition
<k1l_> ja dann auf gar keinen fall ganz platte auswählen nutzen
<einer666> wieder da
<Transmut> Kann Linux auf die anderen Partitionen kommen, wenn ich nur eine wähle?
<einer666> ich hab gelesen und gehört das man für ubuntu kein extra virenscanner oder ähnliches braucht, wäre es trotzdem ratsam sich einen zu installieren ?
<k1l_> einer666: nein
<einer666> ok, danke
<k1l_> einer666: der trick ist unter linux nicht einfach sachen von webseiten zu installieren/auszuführen oder wild auf sachen zu klicken die geld oder nacktbilder versprechen
<Transmut> Das "nein" ist die Antwort auf meine Frage @einer666
<einer666> aso ;)
<k1l_> Transmut: nein. die antwort geht an den, dessen name vorne steht
<k1l_> Transmut: wie ist denn dein aktueller aufbau der paritionen?
<Transmut> ok
<Transmut> Wie soll ich das erklären? Eins für das Betriebssystem, eins für Programme, und der Rest für Bilder, Musik und so
<einer666> sachen im inet die geld versprechen....da bin ich eh vorsichtig, das is in den meisten fällen eh besch...
<David1977> in den meisten?
<David1977> IN ALLEN
<k1l_> Transmut: mir geht es eher um fakten. sda1 2 3 4 etc
<Transmut> sda1 - sda5 - sda6 - 
<k1l_> und was ist wo drin=?
<Transmut> sda1 = Betriebssystem - sda5= Programme - sda6= Bilder, Musik und so
<Transmut> Oder meinst du wievile mb oder gb da drinne sind?
<k1l_> dann eine live-cd/usb booten. gparted öffnen. die nicht mehr gebrauchten partitionen löschne (also sda1 und sda5) und das sda6 nach ganz hinten verschieben. dann davor 3 partitionen anlegen: eine ext4 für /, eine ext4 für /home und eine swap (die so groß wie dein ram ist).
<einer666> bin erst mal raus, danke für die hilfe k1l ;)
<k1l_> / sollte so 10-15GB sein, /home dann der rest dazwischen
<Transmut> ok, danke, tschüß
<David1977> k1l_: ob das jetzt alles so klappt?! ;)
<nagetier> Hatte gerade ein Image von Windows zurückgespielt, und dabei auch versehentlich /dev/sda1 (Windows-EFI-Partition) überschreiben lasse. Das Image wurde erstellt, bevor Ubuntu installiert wurde. Jetzt findet Grub nur noch Ubuntu, aber nicht mehr Windows. Ein 'update-grub' half nicht, Windows wird nicht gefunden. Kann ich da noch anderweitig ansetzen?
<nagetier> Hätte ich nur /dev/sda3 vom Image restauriert, wäre das problemlos abgelaufen.
<nagetier>  /dev/sda3 == C:\
<nagetier> Auch scheint GRUB jetzt Probleme mit der UUID von root zu haben, ersetze ich die durch das passende Device, ist alles gut
<crashpointer> huhu! mir ist unter virtualbox die leiste mit "neu", "starten" etc abhanden gekommen. weiß jemand rat?
<Lothenon> Du kannst mal ausprobieren, ob das umbenennen von ~/.dropbox etwas bringt, crashpointer
<Transmut> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage, wenn ich WIndows wegmache, funktionniert der Treiber für mein WLAN-Stick noch?
<nagetier> Transmut, kommt auf den Stick an.. DER Treiber eh nicht, da muss ein passender für Linux her
<nagetier> Transmut, gebe die Bezeichnung + Linux in deine Suchmachiene ein
<Transmut> Der funktionniert jetzt ja noch, bin in Linux im Live mode, müsste es dann nicht funktionnieren?
<nagetier> Transmut, das hat dann schon jetzt nichts mehr mit Linux zu tun
<nagetier> Transmut, das sieht dann gut aus, ja
<nagetier> äh.. "mit Windows zu tun"
<Transmut> ok, und muss ich wirklich 3 Partitionen für Linux machen? Einmal /, /home und der Arbeitsspeicher?
<nagetier> Transmut, musst du nicht, ist aber sinnvoll
<jokrebel> nein
<Transmut> Sinnvoll für die Übersicht?
<nagetier> Sinnvoll weil so deine eigenen Daten vom System getrennt sind, und sich im Fall der Fälle besser verwenden lassen, falls dein System mal neu installiert werden muss
<Transmut> Ok
<jokrebel> Transmut: Naja - ein separates Home ist schon nicht verkehrt. Aber nicht zwingend nötig. Und mit genügend RAM muss man heutzutage auch nicht mehr zwingend ein Swap anlegen. Da geht aber natürlich auch sicher kein Suspend-to-disk
<Transmut> Wofür ist der Swap da?
<jokrebel> +dann
<nagetier> Transmut, Auslagerungsdatei
<nagetier> im Windows Jargon :)
<Transmut> Was ist der Ersatztbefehl für dxdiag in Linux?
<nagetier> Transmut, Hauptspeicher erweitern.. lies dazu bitte "swap ubuntu" -> Suchmaschine
<nagetier> raSAM, es gibt kein DX unter Linux
<nagetier> ups
<nagetier> Transmut, 
<Transmut> ?
<nagetier> Transmut, warum willst du dxdiag unter Linux verwenden?
<Transmut> Um zu wissen wieviel RAM ich habe und dann den Swap zu machen
<jokrebel> Transmut: Schau einfach zB. mit top nach
<nagetier> Transmut, verwende dazu 'free' in einer Konsole
<jokrebel> und im BIOS sieht man es doch auch
<nagetier> 'free -h'
<Transmut> Meinst du LXTerminal?
<nagetier> zB, ja
<crian> kann ich bei xfce einstellen, dass window tiling immer aktiviert ist?
<Transmut> Wenn ich jetzt alles in einer Partion packe, kann ich es später in 3 Partitionen aufteilen, weil das ist jetzt etwas schwierig
<crian> oder muss ich zu einem tiling WM wechseln?
<nagetier> Transmut, das wird dann nicht weniger Schwierig, aber ja, das geht
<nagetier> s
<jokrebel> Transmut: Wenn Du vor hast, eine eigene Home-Partition zu betreiben wär es vermutlich besser, das gleich von Anfang an so zu installieren. Wo ist dasschwierige in Deiner aktuellen Situation?
<jokrebel> +daran (am Partitionieren)
<Transmut> Wo man das EInstellen kann
<k1l_> das ding hat ne 40GB festplatte. das wird nicht zuviel ram haben
<k1l_> "free -m" zeigt dir den ram an
<jokrebel> ach? Woher weist Du das k1l_? Hatten wir das Thema vielleicht vor kurzem schon?
<Transmut> mem: total: 990 
<jokrebel> Transmut: Warst Du das mit dem Screenshot der Partitionen?
<Transmut> Zeig mal
<k1l_> also ja, du willst ne swap partition. es sei denn du willst, dass der kernel dir programme killt um wieder ram für andere programme zu haben
<k1l_> 2GB swap schaden da sicher nicht.
<Transmut> Was für ein Einbidungspunkt ist für den Swap da?
<nagetier> Transmut, SWAP hat keinen, die Partition wird mit dem Filesystem SWAP formatiert
<Transmut> Achso
<nagetier> stellst du das ein, wird auch kein Einhängepunkt mehr abgefragt
<Transmut> Bei "Gerät für die Bootloader-Installation" wird nichts geändert oder?
<nagetier> Transmut, das sollte deiner 40GB HDD entsprechen, zB /dev/sda
<Transmut> Ok
<Transmut> Ich gehe mal, tschüß und danke
<nagetier> guten Einstieg
<NTQ> Hi. Wie geht man es an, wenn man ein Samba-Share bauen will, in dem bestimmte Verzeichnisse nur von bestimmten Nutzern gelesen und geschrieben werden können?
<k1l_> samba kann dateiberechtigungen. musste halt nur die user und gruppen klever zuordnen
<mgolisch> am besten garnicht
<mgolisch> find ich zu kompliziert
<mgolisch> ich bin da bei uns eisenhart, jede share hat eine gruppe mit read und eine mit write
<mgolisch> da kann man dann user zuordnen
<mgolisch> mehr gibts nicht
<mgolisch> ist echt kacke sontst, wenn du zig shares hast mit irgendwelchen krassen berechtigungen auf unterorndnen usw
<mgolisch> wird echt haesslich wenn man da was dran aendern muss
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-31
<Transmut> Moin, ich habe jetzt endlcih Linux
<jokrebel> Gratulation
<Transmut> Danke, aber wo sind die Soundeinstellungen
<Transmut> Ich will mein Kopfhörer auswählen anstatt dem Lautspecher
<Wishmaster2> Transmut: Systemeinstellungen->Klänge
<jokrebel> Transmut: Welches Ubuntu mit welcher Oberfläche?
<Transmut> Lubuntu
<Wishmaster2> Linksklick auf deinen Namen links oben (bei Ubuntu Unity)
<Wishmaster2> oh :D
<Transmut> Und bei mir kommt es manchmal zu einem kurzen schwarzen Bildschirm, wenn es lagt, danach es die Grafik so verzert, ist das normal?
<Transmut> Ich gehe mal kurz weg
<jokrebel> suuper! jetzt wo ich extra ein Lubuntu gebootet hab... Danke auch
<Transmut> so wieder da
<Transmut> Hier ein Screen: http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151231/x2i4tflo.png
<jokrebel> oha, was ist das für Grafikkarte und welchen Treiber nutzt Du dafür?
<Transmut> Weiß ich nicht, wo sieht man das?
<Transmut> Achso da fällt mir ein, ich habe in Windows so ein zusatz-treiber installiert
<jokrebel> die Grafikkarte wird vermutlich mit dem Befehl "lspci" (unter anderem) gelistet werden.
<jokrebel> das interessiert hier erstmal nicht wirklich.
<Transmut> 0:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)
<nagetier> Transmut, schau nach "VGA" in der Ausgabe
<jokrebel> das ist aber nicht die Grafikkarte ;-)
<Transmut> vga?
<nagetier> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [NVS 310] (rev a1) - meine Ausgabe
<Transmut> Hier der pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14309056/
<nagetier> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04
<jokrebel> was nun Intel oder NVidia?
<jokrebel> ach 
<Transmut> Intel
<nagetier> ja
<jokrebel> verwirrtier
<jokrebel> Transmut: Paste noch eine komplette Ausgabe der Datei  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Transmut> Soll ich das in der Konsole eingeben?
<jokrebel> es ist kein Konsolenbefehl, falls Du das meinst. Sondern ein Pfad zu einer log-Datei
<Transmut> Da kommt im Explorer "Das angegebene Verzeichnis »/var/log/Xorg.0.log« ist ungültig"
<nagetier> Transmut, Konsole auf, dort 'sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<nagetier> das pasten
<jokrebel> Ist das ein älterer Dell-Laptop?
<Transmut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14309122/
<Transmut> Ne, IBM
<zeroC> asd;flkjsalut
<zeroC> ups
<zeroC> salut
<zeroC> sagt mal, raid 5 ueber nen raid controller oder lieber nen software raid? zraid oder so?
<zeroC> any hints?
<nagetier> zeroC, raid controller? so ein onboard möchtegern?
<zeroC> nagetier: nein, nen LSI
<zeroC> nicht onboard
<stevieh> externe HW unterstützung spart immer CPU, aber mei
<nagetier> zeroC, warum nicht, sei dir nur im klaren, dass wenn der kaputt geht, du einen identischen benötigst
<stevieh> yep
<zeroC> nagetier: nen zweiten hab ich hier...
<nagetier> ..um an deine daten zu kommen, aber backup hilft
<nagetier> zeroC, ausführen
<zeroC> oder platten dranhauen und dann nen zraid?
<nagetier> nein
<nagetier> :)
<stevieh> wenn ich nen HW controller hätte, würde ich ihn auch nutzen.
<zeroC> :D
<zeroC> kk.. dann werd ich das auch so machen... :) wird eh ne vm box... 
<zeroC> nagetier, stevieh: danke! 
<jokrebel> Transmut: Was sagt ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<Transmut> Ist das der Treiber?
<jokrebel> ja, ist aber vermutlich schon installiert
<Transmut> Wenn man das pw eingeben muss, heißt es dann das es nicht installiert ist?
<jokrebel> nein, bei sudo muss man immer das Passwort eingeben.
<Transmut> ok, hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14309339/
<nagetier> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#SNA_issues - würde ich mal versuchen
<jokrebel> was bedeutet SNA?
<David1977> (Sandybridge's New Acceleration
<jokrebel> und das soll heißen, dass da das Problem liegt?
<jokrebel> nagetier: Oder wie kommst Du da drauf?
<nagetier> jokrebel, es sind Probleme damit bekannt, auch ist das sehr neu und weniger ausgereift, vermute ich
<nagetier> und testweise würde ich es einfach mal umstellen
<jokrebel> nagetier: Ja klar. Mir ist nur nicht klar wie Du da drauf gestoßen bist.
<jokrebel> Transmut: Und ja - könnte durchaus einen Versuch wert sein, was nagetier vorschlägt.
<nagetier> jokrebel, es steht im log, und SNA fiel mir auf, da ich es auch noch nicht kenne, nur davon hörte.. und es ist definitiv recht neu
<jokrebel> Aber ich dachte, das sei ein recht alter Rechner? *verwirrt bin*
<David1977> darf ich mich mal frecher weise einmischen?... nagetier, worauf achtest du in dem log oben? Wo sieht man da einen Fehler? Ich bin da immer sehr neugierig und interessiert
<nagetier> wüsste jetzt auch nicht, warum dort *Sandybridge's* New Acceleration eingesetzt werden sollte
<nagetier> David1977, mit fiel ehrlich gesagt nur die neu verwendete Methode auf
<nagetier> David1977, auf EE und WW achten ist immer hilfreich
<nagetier> kann man auch schön grep'en
<David1977> ok...und was bedeutet EE und WW?
<nagetier> allerdings wird das natürlich nicht als WW ausgegeben
<nagetier> David1977, steht ganz oben im log
<Transmut> Ich verstehe jetzt nichts mehr
<David1977> aaaaah....wer lesen kann
<David1977> Transmut: das macht nichts
<David1977> bei mir ging es gerade darum, wie man logfiles liest (und vielleicht auch versteht) ;)
<nagetier> Transmut, ändere die Methode, wie im Link beschrieben
<Transmut> Muss ich also "Option      "AccelMethod"  "uxa"" im Terminal eingeben?
<nagetier> Transmut, du hast nicht gelesen
<jokrebel> David1977: Ich finde das macht schon was! Transmut hat gerade ein aktuelles Anliegen
<David1977> jokrebel: Ja...natürlich...ich wollte ihm auch nur sagen, dass er mich und mein Anliegen ignorieren sollte
<David1977> nichts weiter
<David1977> also bitte nicht falsch verstehen
<nagetier> Transmut, "[...] which can be done by adding the following line to your configuration file" folge dem weiterführenden Link.. das SOLLTE auch so auf Ubuntu zutreffen, schau ob es die genannte Datei "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf" bei dir gibt
<David1977> Transmut: schau mal hier: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#Configuration
<David1977> Du musst einen config Datei anlegen und die entsprechenden Dinge dort einfügen
<nagetier> oder anlegen, jo
<David1977> und ja....wenn sie natürlich schon existiert, dann nur bearbeiten
<Transmut> Ich habe mit dem sudo cat geguckt
<Transmut> Wie lautet der Befehl zu erstellen?
<David1977> du musst einen editor benutzen...unter Ubuntu steht dir auf jeden Fall 'nano' zur Verfügung
<nagetier> Transmut, wie hattest du cat angewendet?
<David1977> das wird erstmal der einfachste editor sein
<Transmut> sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<nagetier> Transmut, und die Ausgabe war welche?
<Transmut> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<nagetier> ok, sehr schön
<nagetier> was David1977 sagt
<David1977> ein möglicher befehl wäre: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<nagetier> oder grafisch einen Editor verwenden
<nagetier> Transmut, Link zu nano - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nano - hier interessiert derzeit nur wie man speichert und beendet
<Transmut> Muss ich in der Datei noch das "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf" eingeben, und ich habe den Befehl mit sudo nano aufgeführt
<David1977> warte mal...mal schauen ob ich das schnell in nem paste zusammen hexen kann, was da rein muss
<David1977> So, oder so ähnlich!!!! könnte sowas aussehen, was da rein muss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14309578/
<David1977> sicher bin ich mir nicht
<David1977> aber das ist das, was ich auf die Schnelle überflogen habe
<nagetier> https://dpaste.de/ - David1977, du warst schneller :)
<nagetier> glaube auch das soltle passen
<David1977> ;)
<nagetier> * https://dpaste.de/vqNA
<David1977> ja, denke auch, dass das so passt
<Transmut> Und dieses "Option      "AccelMethod"  "uxa"", kann man das einfach unten reinposten, oder muss das über "EndSection" sein
<nagetier> Transmut, wie es David1977 postete
<David1977> Das muss so drin stehen, wie wir es vorgeschlagen haben
<Transmut> Ok, und wie speichert man?
<nagetier> Transmut, lesen, auf dem Nano Link, bitte
<David1977> STRG+o zum Speichern und dann STRG+x zum Beenden
<nagetier> Transmut, du willst das selber lernen, da du das öfter nutzen wirst
<David1977> ^^ korrekt
<Transmut> ok, danke, tschüß
<David1977> wikis lesen ist unabdingbar
<David1977> ohne das geht gar nichts
<Transmut> ./afk
<David1977> ^^ so würde man ein shell-script ausführen, was 'afk' heißt :D er kann mehr als er denkt ;)
<nagetier> Transmut, danach musst du dich neu anmelden
<Transmut> So wieder da
<David1977> und? läuft?
<Transmut> Muss man den PC neustarten?
<David1977> schau mal 4 Zeilen weiter oben
<David1977> <nagetier> Transmut, danach musst du dich neu anmelden
<Transmut> lol, habe vielleicht nicht gut gespeichert
<David1977> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf | pastebinit
<David1977> im terminal bitte
<David1977> und dann die URL, die du dann bekommst
<David1977> hier rein posten
<zeroC> kann man von der aktuellen Ubuntu Server auf die naechste LTS updaten?
<zeroC> oder geht nur LTS auf LTS?
<Transmut> Ich glaube ich weiss warum, aber in was für ein Format soll ich speichert DOS oder MAC, die Meldung war das gleiche, dass sie nicht gefunden wurde
<nagetier> zeroC, ja, das geht
<zeroC> nagetier: auf welche frage?
<David1977> Transmut: bitte? einfach speichern und gut
<David1977> kein format
<zeroC> nagetier: ditt waren zwei... :)
<nagetier> zeroC, kann man von der aktuellen Ubuntu Server auf die naechste LTS updaten?
<zeroC> nagetier: ah, perfekt... :) merci!
<nagetier> :)
<zeroC> dann nehm ich die aktuelle... 
<zeroC> glaub ich... :)
<Transmut> Ja ich habe strg + o gemacht, das strg+x geht nicht
<zeroC> wofuer ist ctrl+o und crtrl+x?
<David1977> zeroC: nicht für dich...für Nano
<Transmut> nichts für dich
<David1977> ;)
<zeroC> David1977: argh... ah ok... :) na dann viel spass mit nano :)
<David1977> strg+x geht auch....du musst danach nur noch das speichern bestätigen
<David1977> das steht aber im Bildschrim
<David1977> Transmut: aber das hat alles nichts mit irgendwelchen Formaten zu tun und erst recht nicht mit Mac
<Transmut> http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151231/iahlckaz.png
<David1977> und jetzt drück mal enter
<Transmut> Da kommt: "Fehler beim Schreiben von /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf: Datei oder Ver ]"
<David1977> hast du den nano mit sudo ausgeführt?
<David1977> sudo nano .....
<Transmut> Ja
<David1977> dann bitte die komplette Fehlermeldung...da fehlt ja was
<Transmut> Das war alles
<Transmut> Ich bae nochmal versucht und da kommt: "[ XOFF ignoriert, murmel murmel ]"
<David1977> also wenn da "murmel" steht, dann fresse ich nen Besen mit Stiel
<David1977> ok....versuchen wir was anderes
<nagetier> zeroC, Moment bitte, lass das hier nochmal bestätigen..
<David1977> Transmut: bist du da für eine Schritt für Schritt geschichte?
<Transmut> ?
<David1977> Ich möchte nicht lange auf eine Antwort warten müssen, wenn das geht ;)
<David1977> deswegen die Frage ob du da bist oder noch irgendwas andderes machst
<nagetier> zeroC, bin mir nur fast sich, und etwas unsicher im Bezug auf die Server-Variante..
<nagetier> s/sich/sicher/
<Transmut> Ne, ich mache nichts
<David1977> gut
<nagetier> zeroC, wobei die sich eigentlich nicht wirklich unterscheidet.. aber frage lieber nochmal nach
<David1977> hast du ein Terminal offen Transmut?
<Transmut> Offen nicht, aber ich einen
<David1977> dann bitte mach eines auf
<David1977> und dann den Befehl: 
<David1977> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf | pastebinit
<David1977> kann sein, dass du eine Fehlermeldung bekommst, das ist dann ok, aber sag mir welche Fehlermeldung gekommen ist
<Transmut> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<David1977> großartig
<David1977> neuer Befehl:
<David1977> sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<Transmut> touch: »/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf“ kann nicht berührt werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<David1977> ist das Verzeichnis xorg.conf.d vorhanden?
<David1977> mach mal ein: ls /etc/X11/ | pastebinit
<Transmut> cat: xorg.conf.d: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<David1977> und gib mir die Ausgabe davon
<David1977> nein, cat ist nur für Dateien und nicht für Verzeichnisse
<David1977> mach mal ein: ls /etc/X11/ | pastebinit
<nagetier> David1977, xorg.conf.d liegt unter Ubuntu an einer anderen Stelle *grml* - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d
<Transmut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14310235/
<David1977> Transmut: bitte:
<David1977> ls /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ | pastebinit
<David1977> nagetier: danke
<nagetier> si
<zeroC> nagetier: kein ding... :) selbst wenns nicht klappt... dann installier ich die kiste halt nochmal neu
<zeroC> :)
<zeroC> ist nur mein server daheim...
<nagetier> ok
<Transmut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14310279/
<zeroC> update waere halt praktisch gewesen
<David1977> perfekt
<nagetier> zeroC, IMHO klappt das auch
<David1977> Transmut: sudo touch /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<David1977> danach bitte: 
<David1977> ls /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ | pastebinit
<Transmut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14310298/
<zeroC> nagetier: ging mir nur darum das halt schon systemd dabei ist, weil ich glaub nen update von init nach systemd ist eher doof 
<David1977> Transmut: sehr schön
<David1977> jetzt: 
<nagetier> zeroC, joa, upgrade ist so oder so ab und an.. unzuverlässig :/
<David1977> Transmut: sudo nano /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<David1977> und dann das einfügen, was ich vorhin in das paste geschrieben habe
<David1977> Dann speichern: strg+o
<David1977> und beenden: strg+x
<zeroC> nagetier: stimmt leider... aber startservices updaten ist noch beschissener, hatte mir das mal fuer centos angeschaut, spass schreibt man anders
<zeroC> ;)
<nagetier> zeroC, so dürfte schmerzfreier sein, wie du schon sagtest
<David1977> Transmut: hier nochmal das, was in die Datei geschrieben werden muss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14309578/
<Transmut> Beenden geht nicht
<David1977> warum nicht...was will er?
<nagetier> Transmut, David1977, seid euch bitte im Klaren.. das könnte auch alles nicht fruchten :)
<Transmut> Nachdem ich Strg + o gemacht habe kommt das: http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151231/yrpc3o7b.png
<David1977> und dann drückst du enter
<David1977> er fragt dich doch nach dem Dateinamen
<David1977> du bestätigst das einfach mit <enter>-Taste
<David1977> und danach dann mit: strg+x beenden
<Transmut> ok
<David1977> fertig?
<David1977> dann bitte: cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf | pastebinit
<Transmut> So, ich habe jetzt wieder cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf eingeben und da kommt "cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<David1977> natürlich nicht....du willst auch aus einem anderem Verzeichnis die Datei catten...das geht auch nicht...nimm meinen Befehl:
<David1977> dann bitte: cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf | pastebinit
<Transmut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14310410/
<nagetier> k
<David1977> halleluja
<David1977> das ich das noch erleben darf :D
<David1977> jetzt abmelden und neu anmelden ;)
<Transmut> ok
<David1977> und dann schauen wir mal, ob das überhaupt eine Besserung gebracht hat. Das war, soweit ich es richtig verstandne habe, nur eine Vermutung
<nagetier> David1977, richtig
<David1977> schlechter wirds aber nicht werden, denke ich
<nagetier> David1977, ansonsten standen auf der Arch-Seite noch ein paar Tipps bezüglich Intel-GPU--Probleme
<David1977> Jo...die kann er sich dann ja durchlesen ;)
<nagetier> :)
<jokrebel> ich finde ja, er macht das recht gut für jemanden, der grade erst frisch bei Linux eingestiegen ist.
<David1977> das stimmt
<David1977> da gebe ich dir Recht
<David1977> Auch, wenn ich ein wenig ungeduldig wirke
<David1977> aber ein wenig Spaß muss sein ;)
<Transmut> Ok, dankeschön
<David1977> Transmut: möchtest du noch wissen, wo das Problem lag, dass es vorher nicht geklappt hat?
<Transmut> Ja
<David1977> xorg.conf.d ist der Name eines Verzeichnisses
<David1977> auf der Seite mit den Vorschlägen lag das Verzeichnis  unter /etc/X11/
<David1977> das hat sich geändert, siehe nagetiers link weiter oben
<David1977> wir haben mit "touch" eine Datei mit dem namen 20-intel.conf in dem anderem Verzeichnis /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ angelegt
<David1977> das ging vorher nicht, weil es das Verzeichnis xorg.conf.d unter /etc/X11/ nicht gegeben hat
<David1977> danach haben wir mit "sudo nano ...." die bestehende Datei bearbeitet
<David1977> man hätte auch gleich mit sudo nano anstatt erst mit touch arbeiten können, aber ich wollte wissen, ob die Datei angelegt worden ist, bevor wir versuchen was da rein zu schreiben und das Speichern dann nicht geht
<nagetier> Transmut, konntest du das Fehlverhalten der Oberfläche auslösen?
<Transmut> Ja, und warum? ein installationsfehler?
<David1977> Nein
<nagetier> Transmut, nein, alles but.. Arch und Ubuntu unterscheiden sich halt
<nagetier> g
<David1977> du hast nichts falsch gemacht
<Transmut> Hat das jeder?
<David1977> was?
<David1977> diese Datei?
<Transmut> Ja
<David1977> ich habe sie nicht
<David1977> habe aber auch einen anderen intel Laptop als du
<David1977> jemand, der eine NVidia grafikkarte hat, braucht wieder eine andere Datei
<David1977> Linux ist halt nicht Windows....das hat vor- und auch nachteile
<Transmut> Ok, und wo sind die Soundeinstellungen in Lubuntu?
<David1977> das wurde dir doch schon beantwortet, oder?
<David1977> systemeinstellungen -> klänge
<Transmut> Lubuntu, nicht Ubuntu
<David1977> oder systemeinstellungen -> multimedia
<David1977> Ich habe hier leider kein Lubuntu..kann das gerade nicht checken
<David1977> habe hier ein Kubuntu
<Transmut> ok
<David1977> jokrebel: hattest du nicht vorhin ein Lubuntu am Laufen?
 * jokrebel unterstreicht das vorhin
<Delta_VII> hi
<Transmut> Hallo
<David1977> jokrebel: ;)
 * David1977 drecks IRC client...connection lost
<Delta_VII> Ich hab en keines Problem. Ich versuche gerade von Win10 auf Ubuntu umzusteigen und merke gerade, dass die Daumentasten meiner Maus nicht funktionieren.
<Delta_VII> Kann mir einer helfen?
<dadrc> wasn das für eine maus?
<Delta_VII> ne noname laser maus
<fnord> hi
<Transmut> Hallo
<David1977> Transmut: konntest du den Fehler reproduzieren?
<fnord> war nur eine Vor Sylvester Begrüssung :-) an alle
<David1977> Transmut: oder ist jetzt alles gut?
<Wishmaster2> fnord: Sylvester Stallone?
<Wishmaster2> Sylvester != Silvester :P
<Transmut> Die Verzerung kommen jetzt nicht mehr, tschüß
<Delta_VII> nope, das problem besteht immer noch
<David1977> Transmut: dann heb dir die Datei gut auf
<David1977> Transmut: und gern geschehen ;)
<Transmut> Guten Rursch noch
<fnord> Wishmaster2, lebt er noch überhaupt?
<David1977> dito
<Wishmaster2> fnord: Ja
<fnord> er wurde doch zum Tode Kock-Out-iert in sienem letzten Kampf? oder?
<David1977> whut?
<David1977> #ubuntu-de-offtopic ist da vielleicht besser für geeignet ;)
<jokrebel> Bitte kein Offtopic 
<fnord> jokrebel, sorry , Du hast recht!!! Pardon
<Transmut> Hallo, wie installiert man Programme in Lubuntu?
<dadrc> mit einem paketmanager deiner wahl
<k1l> Transmut: regel nummer 1: man nutzt das ubuntu paketsystem. regel nummer 2: man lädt sich nicht kram von irgendwelchen webseiten runter
<Transmut> Die Datei ist eine .tgz
<k1l> Transmut: welches program?
<Arcardy> ja dann entpack die und dann per ./configure und make
<k1l> Arcardy: stop
<Transmut> F.Lux o der auch Flux Link: https://justgetflux.com/linux.html
<Arcardy> tschuldigung, ich nutz unix ;)
<k1l> Transmut: redshift (das gleiche wie f.lux) ist in den ubuntu quellen. nutz doch das. das ist schon kompatibel gemacht mit ubuntu
<k1l> Arcardy: ja. siehe meine erste ausführung oben zu dem thema
<Transmut> Soll ich das im Software-Center nachgucken?
<k1l> ja
<k1l> gibt auch direkt redshift-gtk, was dann auch nen icon in der leiste macht etc.
<Arcardy> k1l: ja gut, da hast du recht, da bieten .deb pakete wirklich vorteile... die installiert man doch dann per "dpkg -i name.deb", oder? ich liebäugle gerade auf ein debian basierendes system zu wechseln..
<k1l> Transmut: Arcardy ubuntu bietet einen riesen service. das sollte man schon nutzen und nicht versuchen selber dazwischen zu fummeln: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<k1l> Arcardy: am besten installiert man das aus dem ubuntu repo. also mit apt(-get). dann geht man auch sicher, dass alles passt. bei dem dpkg musst du selber gucken das die abhängigkeiten passen (was sie meistens nicht tun)
<Transmut> Da gibt es nur Redshift und kein redshift-gtk
<k1l> das muss es geben
<k1l> redshift-gtk
<Transmut> Achso, du meinst den Namen des Paketes und nicht des Programmes Redshift = redshift-gtk
<k1l> Transmut: das programm heissst redshift. es gibt aber dazu mehrere pakete im paketsystem. das paket "redshift" ist nur das programm aber das läuft dann nur im terminal. das muss du dann mit einem config file steuern.
<Arcardy> Ich hab da mal so eine frage... gnu oder unix? was soll ich denn nehmen für einen desktop computer? (ja ich weiß, doofe frage (besonders im ubuntu channel)) - wo sind da überhaupt unterschiede?
<k1l> wenn du das paket "redshift-gtk" installierst hast du im panel ein icon wo du das einstellen kannst.
<k1l> Arcardy: nutze einfach ubuntu. dann hast du einen funktionierenden desktop
<David1977> k1l: ich finde aber auch kein redshift-gtk in Muon
<David1977> nur ein normales "Redshift"
<k1l> welches ubuntu habt ihr?
<David1977> 14.04.3
<k1l> das ist in universe
<Arcardy> k1l: momentan benutze ich osx, da ist das mit dem installieren von programmen etwas frickelig (ohne paketverwaltung ist halt doof).. ich überlege ernsthaft zu wechseln.. gut läuft zwar alles, aber naja.
<Transmut> Bei Redshift muss man das doch manuel an/aus mahcen oder?
<David1977> was ist denn "universe"?
<k1l> David1977: ein repo.
<David1977> aha....man muss also erst ein zusätzliches repo dafür installieren?
<koegs> laut software-center beinhaltet redshift redshift-gtk
<David1977> na dann
<koegs> bzw IST redshift-gtk
<koegs> steht dann bei "weitere informationen"
<David1977> jepp...so ist es. Danke koegs
<k1l> redshift-gtk zieht halt redshift mit. ist ja klar, was soll man denn auch steuern wenn redhift selber nicht installiert ist
<nubcake> Ich bin mal weg, euch allen schon mal einen guten Rutsch!
<k1l> David1977: ja. es ist ein erweitertes repo
<Transmut> Also ich finde flux besser, da geht das automatisch
<David1977> Transmut: wenn du das besser findest, dann steht in dem Link, den du selbst geschickt hast, eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung, wie du das installieren musst
<David1977> Das ganze sind 3 Kommandos, die du eingeben musst und schon bist du fertig
<k1l> einfach synaptic oder die systemsteuerung oder was uach immer öffnen, dann den haken bei "universe" setzen. dann  kann man auch das gtk paket installieren
<k1l> und ich würde die variante wirklich stark bevorzugen.
<David1977> das gtk paket wird ja mit installiert, so wie koegs das gerade gesagt haat
<k1l> man sollte als anfänger nicht direkt anfangen sein system vollzumüllen mit code von dem man keine ahnung hat
<Transmut> Ich habe Redshift schon
<k1l> nein wird es nciht
<jokrebel> insbesondere als blutiger Anfänger...
<k1l> Transmut: das gtk paket ist das wichtige damit es einfach geht
<Transmut> Ok
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Redshift   
<strohalm> der kaputte panel simulator?
<David1977> k1l: http://imgur.com/mi5kEf4
<k1l> da ist alles erklärt. ist echt nicht zu schwer. 
<k1l> der vorteil ist, dass das so auch direkt mit einem befehl wieder komplett zu deinstallieren ist. 
<David1977> k1l: version: redshift-get 1.8
<k1l> bei dem "selber installiertem kram" ist das nicht so einfach und kann hinten raus zu anderen problemen führen
<David1977> *gtk
<David1977> k1l: verstehe ich das so falsch?
<k1l> ja muon und softwarecenter nutz ich nicht. "apt-cache policy redshift-gtk"
<David1977> ok...aber du stimmst mir doch zu, dass redshift im Software-Center redshift-gtk ist, oder?
<David1977> so wie es der Screenshot doch zeigt
<k1l> bei version. jo
<David1977> gut...dann kann er das auch nehmen
<k1l> aber deswegen nehm ichs terminal da gibts fakten
<David1977> ja, sicher
<David1977> ist natürlich die bessere Wahl...nur für einen Anfänger vielleicht etwas schwer zu verstehen und er gibt sich ja redlich Mühe
<Transmut1> Hat hier keiner Lubuntu?
<Transmut1> Und warum heiße ich Transmut1, der alte ist doch gegangen
<k1l> alte nicks werden eine zeitlang blockiert
<Guest21163> lubuntu habe ich mal früherr benutzt
<Transmut1> Wo ist die Einstellung für den Sound?
<ubik123> Untenrechts sollte ein lautsprecher sein
<ubik123> ah moment
<ubik123> du meinst lubuntu
<ubik123> ich dachte kubuntu
<ubik123> hm
<Transmut1> Ja
<ubik123> dann weiß ich nicht
<nagetier> Transmut1, "ubuntu lxde alsa" .. du hattest dich für die kleinste Oberfläche entscheiden, dort gibt es kein Pulseaudio .. sprich, Konsole verwenden
<nagetier> ie
<nagetier> oder, Pulse nachinstallieren, ist auch möglich
<Transmut1> Schwierig, es gibt Pulseaudio manager, preferences, system try, volume contorl und volume meter
<Transmut1> Ich glaube da passt eher der manager
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio
<nagetier> Transmut1, verwende das Wiki für viele deiner Fragen
<Transmut1> Bei mir im Software center gibt es kein reines PulseAudio
<nagetier> Transmut1, schau in den Link..
<nagetier> Transmut1, oder verwende https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer
<jokrebel> war vermutlich das einfachste
<David1977> jokrebel möge es mir verzeihen...aber ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Habt heute Abend viel Spaß und feiert nicht zu wild ;). Wir sehen uns dann nächstes Jahr wieder hier.
<zeroC> gibt es eine moeglichkeit zu sehen mit welchen parametern qemu im repo kompiliert wurde?
<sichu> Hallo, folgendes Szenario, wollte an meinem PC nen Film für Kinder anmachen das Zimmer verlassen und verhindern, dass sie irgendwas am Rechner machen können. Jemand ne idee wie ich das möglichst schnell/einfach realisieren kann?
<zeroC> sichu: kodi installieren
<zeroC> das kannste dann automatisch starten lassen und die kinder haben ne oberflaeche wo sie "fuer gewoehnlich" nicht so schnell rauskommen
<sichu> joa das stimmt en hindernis ist es schon. aber wahrscheinlich auch nur für ein paar minuten, sind ja auch nicht doof die kiddies heutzutage. danke zeroC  
<zeroC> sichu: naja, ansonsten muesstest du ne chroot umgebung basteln wo nichts anderes ausgefuehrt werden kann...
<jokrebel> Tastatur und Maus mitnehmen? Dann bliebe nur noch der ein(aus-Taster
<zeroC> oder du nimmst nen raspberry pi
<zeroC> ;)
<sichu> laptop :)
<zeroC> sichu: also mal eben auf die schnelle nen system so absichern geht imo nicht so einfach...
<jokrebel> sichu: Externen Monitor dran und das Laptop im Schrank einsperren ;-)
<sichu> ihr habt ja ideen, ja dacht mir schon dass da für linux wahrscheinlich nicht soviel implementiert wurde, ich versuchs dann erstmal mit kodi und halt en auge drauf ;)
<sichu> danke leute!
<zeroC> sichu: ich glaub das das nicht nur nen linux problem ist... :P 
<zeroC> np, viel spass... :)
<sichu> danke
<jokrebel> sichu: Oder das video auf ne Konsole umleiten wenn das geht. Da muss man erst mal wieder raus finden ;-)
<sichu> joa das wäre jetzt en bisschen aufwendig, ich schmeiß mal kodi an, en guten rutsch!
<jokrebel> dito
<ppq> sichu, googel mal nach kiosk-system
<ppq> ich glaube das ist genau was du suchst
<ppq> das kann man live-cd-basiert machen
<ppq> wenn du das mit kodi haben willst, könntest du openelec auf einem usb-stick (statt auf der hdd des rechners) installieren
<brx0> hi zusammen. Ich habe eine kurze Frage. Vielleicht kann jemand helfen. Ich habe gerade auf einem Ubuntu 15.10 Rechner einen Wlan-AP mit Hilfe von KDE5-nm-conncetion-editor eingerichtet. Gibt es da irgendwo auch ein config file? würde gerne WPS deaktivieren. Weiss das jemand zufällig?
<Transmut> Ich habe in Windows ein Programm installieren müssen, um meine Kopfhörer zu benutzen, muss ich das unter Linux auch mahcen?
<Transmut> In dem Programm ist der Treiber drin, der Anschluß zum PC ist ein USB-Anschluß
<jokrebel> also ein USB-Headset? Welches? lsusb gibt A
<jokrebel> ufschluß
<Transmut> Sades Sa-901
<jokrebel> zeig mal das komplette "lsusb" in nem NoPaste
<Transmut> Was ist "lsub"?
<jokrebel> ein Befehl den Du im Terminal absetzen musst. Und er lautet "lsusb" nicht lsub
<Transmut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14337155/
<jokrebel>  der? C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM108 Audio Controller ...oder steckt das grad gar nicht dran? 
<Transmut> ?
<Transmut> Der Lautsprecher der im PC eingebaut ist?
<jokrebel> Naja - ich seh jetzt da nichts was Sades heißen würde. Steckt dieser Adapter von dem Kopfhörer überhaupt an dem PC wo Du das lsusb ausführst?
<Transmut> Ja, der was da schon die ganze Zeit drinne
<Transmut> war *
<Transmut> Soll ich den rausstecken und nochmal den Befehl ausführen
<jokrebel> war? ist nicht mehr?
<Transmut> ist *
<jokrebel> na dann zur Gegenprobe; mal abziehn und nochmal lsusb
<Transmut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14338461/
<jokrebel> und das scheint ja ne komplette Soundkarte per USB zu sein
<Transmut> Ja, der USB-Stecker da ist so dick und lang
<jokrebel> ok: also ist das     Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0d8c:013c C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM108 Audio Controller
<jokrebel> Da ist dann die ID, in Deinem Fall also 0d8c:013c , ein gutes Suchkriterium (in Kombination mit Buzzwords wie Ubuntu Linux Treiber etc.) um rauszufinden ob und wie man das vielleicht eingebunden bekommt. Ich dachte da geht es einfach um nen "per Klinke anzusteckenden Kopfhörer". In diesem Fall hab ich leider nicht viel Tipps und (noch schlimmer) keinerlei persönliche Erfahrung.
<Transmut> Ok, danke
<Transmut> Das muss so etwas sein, aber da steht automatishc vom Linux-KErnel ekannt und vollständig unterstüzt. lol
<jokrebel> dann schau einfach mal bei alsamixer ob es nicht einfach nur irgendwo gemuted ist
<jokrebel> UNd! Vermutlich muss das dann schon beim booten gesteckt haben.
<Transmut> Kann man eingentlich 2 Lautsprecher gleichzeitig benutzen?
<Transmut> Mein ALSA Mixer zeigt an: http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151231/pn4fo28r.png
<Transmut> oh, der falsche
<Transmut> http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151231/e8a6ms4u.png
<Transmut> Neustarten?
<jokrebel> alsamixer als GUI?
<Transmut> Ja
<jokrebel> kenn ich so gar nicht. Ich kenn das nur als Terminalprogramm. Sorry, auch da muss ich dann passen.
<jokrebel> was passiert wenn Du "alasamixer" im Terminal eingibst?
<Transmut> Heißt das nicht alsamixer?
<jokrebel> ja klar
<Transmut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14341013/
<jokrebel> bei mir sieht das dann so aus http://i.imgur.com/9Hs9tc3.jpg und da (theoretisches Wissen!) kann man dann mit "F6:  Klangkarte auswählen" vermutlich auf die "andere" Soundkarte umstellen.
<jokrebel> Transmut: Ah - und wie in deinem Paste; Master auf null kann natürlich auch kein Klang rauskommen.
<Transmut> Ich habe mit dem ALSA Mixer GUI, Master auf voll gestellt, geht aber nicht
<Transmut> Und der Master ist der Standart Lautstärkeregler unten
<Transmut> Ich habe jetzt auf USB PnP Sound Device gewechselt, und das kommt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14341632/
<Transmut> Muss ich jetzt Beenden um das zu speichern?
<jokrebel> mit "esc" würd ich meinen
<jokrebel> aber vielleicht vorher noch ein paar Balken mehr mit (glaub) den Pfeiltasten
<Transmut> Habe ich gemacht, ich wollte aber nur sicher gehen, und habe alsamixer eingegeben, und da kommt wieder die Standarteinstellung
<Transmut> Und was meinst du mit "aber vielleicht vorher noch ein paar Balken mehr mit (glaub) den Pfeiltasten"
<Transmut> Noch da?
<Transmut> Ok, dann gehe ich dann auch, bb
<jokrebel> tja
<t4> -
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-01
<Energieausgleic1> fröhliches neues Jahr für den Ubuntu Channel!
<Energieausgleic1> nach einem "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge " aus Platzgründen auf /boot, wird auf der Platte noch ein altes 10.04. gefunden, das nicht mehr benötigt wird. Wie loswerden?
<jokrebel> auf einer anderen Partiton vermutlich?
<Energieausgleic1> ja
<jokrebel> +i
<jokrebel> einfach die Partition löschen und was anderes damit tun. Und halt das grub noch updaten dann.
<Transmut> Hallo, ist jokre..., wie heißt der Typ da nochmal, der Typ von gestern on
<jokrebel> die TAB-Taste kann Dir bei sowas helfen ;-)
<Transmut> Achso
<Transmut> Was soll ich jetzt machen?
<jokrebel> Den Feiertag genießen?
<Transmut> Das wechseln auf der anderen Soundkarte geht anscheinend nicht, wenn ich alsamixer mache, kommt da immer die Standart Soundkarte
<jokrebel> soll heißen: Ich weiß nicht mehr konkret wo wir gestern mit was standen.  
<Transmut> Ok
<jokrebel> für den Anfang solltest Du Dich vielleicht mal in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer einlesen.
<Transmut> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/31/%23ubuntu-de.html
<jokrebel> hehe ;-) Logs hätt ich schon selber. Da ich aber nicht der einige hier bin, sollte schon jeder einfach auf aktuellen Stand gebracht werden _ohne_  dass er sich durch die Logs von gestern Quälen muss, weil Du zu faul bist, den Stand der Dinge nochmal schnell zusammen zu fassen ;-)
<jokrebel> Wenn Du mit der ersten Lektüre durch bist ist auch noch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ALSA selbst interessant.
<Transmut> Ok, die Frage ist ob man 2 Lautsprecher gleichzeitig benutzen, mit den alsamixer kann man mit F6 die Klangkarte auswählen, die andere Soundkarte wird von Linux unterstützt und bei der Auswahl der Klangkarte gibt es Schwierigkeiten
<jokrebel> ALSA ist ein recht komplexes Thema insbesondere wenn man mehrere und dann auch noch surroundsachen betreiben will. Mir reicht hier eine Soundkarte mit ein mal Ausgabegerät völlig. Da gäbe es mit Sicherheit bessere Gesprächspartner als mich. 
<jokrebel> Und Du solltest ruhig die Erkenntnisse und Eckdaten aus unserer gestrigen Unterhaltung nochmal neu pasten/schildern.
<Transmut> Wie? Reicht das nicht?
<jokrebel> _Du_ suchst Hilfe. Dann solltest Du auch für perfekten Input sorgen, damit die Leute Lust drauf haben sich mit _Deinem_ Problem zu beschäftigen. Auf das Log von gestern zu verweisen um überhaupt erst rauszufinden was das für gerät ist und was zB. lsusb drüber sagt ist vermutlich da nicht so zielführend. Aber das musst Du wissen…
<kubis> Hallo, weiß jemand, wie man bei LibreOffice einstellt, dass am Ende jeder Seite ein separates Feld erscheint, in dem Platz für Quellenangaben ist?
<jokrebel> kubis: Vielleicht in die Fußzeile schreiben?
<Transmut> Das Gerät ist und der lsusb ist http://paste.ubuntu.com/14337155/
<Transmut> Und die ID ist 0d8c:013c
<Transmut> Und der salsamixer mit der ersten Soundkarte http://paste.ubuntu.com/14341013/ Und zweiten http://paste.ubuntu.com/14341632/
<kubis> Als wir in der Schule den Umgang mit Microsoft Word präsentiert bekommen haben, gab es da eine Option, bei Eingabe von [1], [2] usw. direkt eine Quellenanmerkung unten in diesem Feld erscheinen zu lassen. Unsere Lehrer sagen, dass wir das mit dieser Methode machen MÜSSEN. Gibt es das denn auch für Fußzeilen in LibreOffice?
<Transmut> alsamixer *
<Transmut> Soll ich dir noch den Namen der Karten geben?
<jokrebel> kubis: Gegebenenfalls ist da #libreoffice oder #libreoffice-de bzw. das Forum https://ask.libreoffice.org/de/questions/ eine bessere Anlaufstelle für Deine Frage.
<kubis> Okay, ich werde es dort einmal versuchen, danke. Wir schreiben bald eine Facharbeit und müssen dafür extrem strenge Formatierungsregeln einhalten, bekommen aber nur Hilfestellungen bei der Verwendung von Microsoft Office. :S
<jokrebel> Transmut: Du musst das nicht "mir" geben. Ich hab ja die Logs. Aber für eine gute Hilfe durch andere, die da in ALSA vielleicht tiefer drin sind, sind alle relevanten Eckdaten wichtig.
<Transmut> OK, hat jemand Ahnung von ALSA?
<jokrebel> kubis: Sorry - musste Quellenverweise nie in Dokumente einbauen, könnt mir aber vorstellen, dass das in LibreOffice schon auch irgendwo (ähnlich) geht.
<jokrebel> Transmut: Auch Metafragen sind meist weniger Zielführend ;-)
<jokrebel> Transmut: Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass von den >100 Leuten hier im Kanal, da schon einige mehr damit zu tun hatten; auf Deine Frage mit "ja" antworten würde trotzdem keiner.
<jokrebel> kubis: Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier ja schon weiter: http://wikis.zum.de/zum/Verfassen_von_wissenschaftlichen_Arbeiten_mit_LibreOffice zB. da der Unterpunkt "Eine einfache Art zum Umgang mit Literaturstellen"
<jokrebel> kubis: Oder ist https://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Creating_a_Bibliography/de was Du willst?
<jokrebel> und das hier noch kubis http://www.vorwissenschaftlichearbeit.info/2011/07/28/fussnoten-und-endnoten-in-libreoffice/
<kubis> Das letzte war es, vielen vielen Dank!
<jokrebel> gerne; freut mich
<ppq> kubis, ich habe ein einziges mal eine wiss. arbeit mit libreoffice geschrieben. nie wieder :) das ist sogar mehr gefummel, als sich komplett ahnungslos in latex einzuarbeiten. daher würde ich letzteres empfehlen, auch wenn es auf den ersten blick viel erscheint
<ppq> bzw. openoffice war das noch
<ppq> kubis, wenn du mir genau erklärst, was du für vorgaben hast, könnte ich dir schnell eine .tex vorlage zusammenklicken, die du nur noch ausfüllen musst
<kubis> Vielen Dank für das nette Angebot, ich muss das allerdings selbst lernen, da ich es ja eventuell später im Studium noch einmal brauchen könnte. 
<ppq> ums lernen kommst du auch mit vorlage nicht herum
<ppq> kubis, http://docdro.id/sFdPKI4
<ppq> kubis, generiert hiermit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14355178/
<ppq> die Literaturverzeichnis.bib datei sieht zb. so aus http://paste.ubuntu.com/14355185/
<ppq> in die fußnoten kannst du natürlich beliebige sachen schreiben, zb. auch "vgl. \cite{test}". es gibt ganz verschiedene zitations-stile in natbib, nicht nur \cite. hier sind noch mehr https://de.sharelatex.com/learn/Natbib_citation_styles
<ppq> das literaturverzeichnis kann man auch sehr flexibel umgestalten, je nach vorgabe halt
<kubis> Wow, danke für die Vorlage und die Links! :)
<ppq> als latex-dist empfiehlt sich texlive und als editor texmaker. so zu installieren: sudo apt-get install texmaker texlive texlive-lang-german texlive-latex-extra texlive-science texlive-lang-english texlive-fonts-extra 
<Transmut> Ich habe jetzt mein Probleme jetzt gelöst, nur zu Info
<jokrebel> schön, dass Du die Nachwelt nicht dran Teil haben lässt :-/
<Yoshimo> ich versuche gerade im Firefox auf Youtube den Ton zum Laufen zu bekommen. Allerdings seh ich meinen Fehler nich.
<Yoshimo> in den Systemeinstellungen von KDE ist das USB Headset auf erster Prioritätsstufe, die Testtöne hört man auch. Nur das YT Video und alles andere im Firefox bleiben stum
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Also unter Unity gibt es da bei den Klangeinstellungen einen Reiter "Anwendungen". Dort erscheint dann der Browser sobald der Sound ausgeben will und man kann dann dort dessen Lautstärke hochregeln.
<Energieausgleic1> wie kann ich denn z. B. einen mittelstehenden dicken Punkt, auch "Bullet" genannt, eingeben?
<Energieausgleic1> Bzw. wie kann ich mir die Zeichen eines Zeichensatzes anzeigen lassen um dann einzelne Zeichen zu übernehmen?
<jokrebel> Welches Ubuntu mit welcher Oberfläche?
<Energieausgleic1> 14.04 Gnome
<jokrebel> hmm - Gnome hab ich schon länger nicht mehr benutzt, aber ich vermute, dass es da auch die "Zeichentabelle" gibt (stammt von Gnome). Dort könntest Du nach dem gewünschten Zeichen suchen um es dann per copy&paste dort hin zu bringen wo Du es brauchst. 
<jokrebel> Ù  <--- das sollte sein was Du suchst. Ist bei Schriftart Symbol zu finden
<jokrebel> oder in dicker ●
<jokrebel> Zwischengröße: ⚫
<jokrebel> Energieausgleic1: 
<Energieausgleic1> die zwei letzten sehen hier gleich groß aus. das habe ich gesucht.
<Energieausgleic1> ist das jetzt Symbol?
<jokrebel> Energieausgleic1: Hier nicht http://i.imgur.com/E6azfZO.jpg und ja - die stammen alle aus "Symbol"
<Energieausgleic1> http://imgur.com/qLo2elr
<jokrebel> Dann nimm einen vernünftigen IRC-Client und stell den auf UTF8 ;-) 
<Energieausgleic1> hmmm...  kodierung kann ich hier bei Pidgin offenbar nicht einstellen...
<jokrebel> nimm Hexchat
<flattyre> tatsächlich:٠ ⚫ ● :)
<stevieh> mein pidgin zeigt zwei unterschiedliche punkte
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-02
<eTeddy> hi
<ppq`> hallo
<homesitter> halloooo !
<homesitter> problem : nvidia quadro fx 3800 -> output : http://pastebin.com/3VBf479N
<jokrebel> Und das kommt wann und wo wenn Du was versuchst?
<jokrebel> ah - nimmer da
<stevieh> hm... ntfs usb platten unter 14.04 automount sagt permission denied?
<stevieh> muss der user in irgendeiner spezial gruppe sein?
<stevieh> strange
<Lembert> Hallo, wie kann ich die Festplattenauslastung der Verzeichnisse und Unterverzeichnisse eines Laufwerks visualisieren?
<stevieh> baobab
<stevieh> hmm... und ich find auch nicht wirklich was dazu
<jokrebel> Lembert: stevieh: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenbelegung
<stevieh> jokrebel: nein, ich will meine usb ntfs platte auf 14.04 automounten.
<stevieh> wie boabap geht, weiss ich
<jokrebel> ahso
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ist sie in der fstab korrekt eingetragen?
<stevieh> jokrebel: wieso muss ich usb platten in die fstab eintragen?
<jokrebel> oh sorry - hab das usb übersehn
<bekks> Hat die USB Platte mehr als eine Partition?
<stevieh> nö, eine partition und ntfs
<stevieh> mit meinem 15.10 gehts eins a
<bekks> Was sagt denn dmesg zu der ganzen Aktion?
<bekks> Und in welchen Gruppen ist dein User?
<stevieh> warte, ich schau mal
<stevieh> könnte die gruppe sein, was wäre denn nötig? Plugdev?
<bekks> plugdev, ja.
<stevieh> dmesg sagt nix über die scsi und partitionen erkennung hinaus
<stevieh> plugdev war es auch nicht
<stevieh> ah, es wird gemounted, aber ich hab wohl nicht dir richtigen rechte...
<stevieh> argl
<olli> Hi! Ich verzeifle daran, *.iso (Ubuntu 14.04 und eine alte Suse) auf USB-Sticks zu ziehen, um von diesen zu booten und ggf. zu installieren. Meine Vorgehensweise: Stick rein, Konsole -> sudo dd if="/media/hdd1/datei.iso" of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M.   Getestet mit sdb gemountet und nicht gemountet, mit NTFS, Fat32, Fat. Der Stick ist danach entweder nicht bootfähig (boot-flag ist gesetzt), oder dd bricht nach wenigen Hundert Mmb ab, und meint, der St
<olli> ick sei voll.
<stevieh> olli: vielleicht kaputte sticks? Da kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.
<olli> stevieh, ist den meine Vorgehensweise und der Befehl korrekt? Ich habe z.B. nicht so richtig verstanden, ob man of=...sdb oder sdb1 angeben muss. Getestet habe ich beides.
<stevieh> ah, stimmt, nur /dev/sdb
<olli> und der Rest? Gemountet, nicht gemountet ?
<bekks> Wie groß ist der Stick denn?
<olli> 16GB
<bekks> Ungemounted natpröilch, weil du ALLES überschreibst auf dem Stick.
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen%20einbinden/NTFS-3G/no_redirect
<bekks> Neee, dd dübelt das NTFS kaputt :)
<stevieh> Als scheinbarer Eigentümer und Gruppe wird für alle Ordner USER/USER  angenommen (simuliert), wobei USER den jeweils eingeloggten Benutzer  bezeichnet.
<olli> Und welches Format ist korrekt? Ich wühle seit geschlagenen zwei Wochen immer wieder durchs Web, und finde mal die Angabe, NTFS, mal FAT, mal ...
<stevieh> das ist bei mir definitiv nicht so
<bekks> olli: dd überschreibt alles.
<bekks> olli: dd if=/sdfsf/file.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=16M
<bekks> olli: Ansschliessend ist da kein NTF oder sonstwas meehr drauf.
<olli> bekks, und welches FOrmat sollte der Stick vorher haben? Ist das egal?
<bekks> olli: Lies was ich schrieb:
<olli> ja
<bekks> Das beantwortet deine Frage.
<olli> d.h. alles, was ich dazu gelesen habe, ist falsch?
<bekks> Sieht so aus, ja.
<olli> super
<olli> ok, ich teste das mal
<olli> unmounten, format egal
<David1977> kommt vielleicht auch drauf an, was du wo gelesen hast ;)
<olli> David1977, genau. Aber es waren schon so ein paar Seiten (Foren)
<bekks> Anscheinend aber nicht das Ubuntuusers.de Wiki :>
<olli> bekks, da hatte ich auch was gefunden, hab aber gerade nicht parat. Werde wohl irgendwas durcheinander gebracht haben
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<nagetier> und vergesst das 'sync' vor dem Abziehen nicht
<bekks> Benutzt einfach oflag=fdatasync :)
<nagetier> sync ist kürzer ;)
<bekks> :P
<nagetier> da hast ja schon vor dem = einen anschlag mehr
<nagetier> oder direkt ein && sync anhängen, dann vergisst man das auch nicht
<bekks> Dann lieber ein ; sync
<bekks> Evtl. bricht dd mit einem Fehler ab.
<nagetier> ah, ok
<nagetier> ist auch ein Zeichen weniger \o/
<bekks> Yay! :)
<misterx> hi
<misterx> wie kann ich unter ubuntu aus ner dvd9 ne dvd5 machen ?
<bekks> Möchtest du einen Film mit etwa 8G in einen Film mit weniger 4.3GB konvertieren?
<misterx> die iso hat ca. 6.4 und diese soll auf einen 4.7 rohling 
<misterx> hatte mit dvd95 probiert dabei kommt aber nur fehlerhaftest material raus
<bekks> Dann konvertier den Film mit einem anderen Tool, z.B. Handbrake, ffmpeg, etc.
<misterx> k, danke dir
<stevieh> dvd95 ging aber schon mal
<olli> also mit dd, alles wie beschrieben, kommt der gleiche Fehler auch bei einem anderen USB-Stick (neu, 8GB)  ("dd: Fehler beim Schreiben von »/dev/sdb“: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar)
<bekks> Wie lautet der exakte Befehl den du benutzt?
<stevieh> mach mal ein ls -lah auf das iso und paste uns das.
<jokrebel> und wie groß ist die Datei?
<bekks> olli: Kommt da noch was?
<olli> Jetzt zuletzt nochmal gegengetestet mit der Suse-iso, 4,4 GB. Befehl lautet exakt sudo dd if="/media/olli/081A28041A27ED7E/BRENNEN/openSUSE-11.2-DVD-i586.iso" of=/dev/sdb bs=1M ; sync
<bekks> Ging es nicht darum ein Ubuntu ISO auf einen Stick zu ziehen...?
<bekks> DEN Befehl möchte ich sehen, deine SUSE-Versuche sind mir egal?
<olli> dd: Fehler beim Schreiben von »/dev/sdb“: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar,  484+0 Datensätze ein,  483+0 Datensätze aus, 506716160 Bytes (507 MB) kopiert, 31,2031 s, 16,2 MB/s
<bekks> Den Befehl mit dem Ubuntu-ISO, das ls -lha mit dem Ubuntu ISO, und die Ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l in einem Pastebin bitte.
<stevieh> mit verlaub, da sagt dd, dass das zielgerät nur 500MB gross ist
<jokrebel> ...ooO( Mogelpackungs-USB-Stick? )
<stevieh> oder was ist das für ein fliegendreck hinter /dev/sdb?
<stevieh> ok zum Eintrag ins logbuch: von irgendeiner $§$%$§& umzugsaktion gehörten die /media/<username> dirs nicht mehr dem user sondern ruth. 
<misterx> noch ne frage ist es mit devede möglich eine mkv sagen wir 4,7 gb in das dvd format zu konvertieren? bekomme immer die meldung mencoder nicht gefunden ist es ein codec bzw. format problem ist die datei oder aber die auflösung zu groß/zu hoch?
<stevieh> ich kenn devede nicht, aber mencoder ist ein programm, das eben videos encodieren bzw. konvertieren kann.
<misterx> stevieh: ok
<k1l> ich hab mal mit devede mehrere filme auf eine dvd gepackt. der hat das halt alles entsprechend umkodiert
<k1l> und wenn du das aus den ubuntu repo installierst sollte er alles mitinstalliert haben.
<jux> Hey, ich suche eine funktionierende DVB-C Empfangsmöglichkeit unter Ubuntu. Möglichst preisgünstig, gerne gebraucht. Hat da jemand einen Tipp?
<jux> Bisher habe ich diesen Stick gefunden, der wohl ohne viel Aufwand funktionieren soll und halbwegs günstig ist: TechnoTrend TT-TV Stick CT2-4400
<stevieh> da gibts ja eh nicht viele
<jux> ja das habe ich auch gemerkt :(
<jux> Kann auch eine Karte sein
<stevieh> und gleich eine openelec box mit dvb-C tuner drin?
<k1l> jux: ich würde spontan mal in das wiki oder das forum schauen und gucken was da vorgeschlagen wird. jemanden hier zu treffen, der genau die hardware hat ist immer nicht so einfach
<jux> Im wiki habe ich schon geschaut und hier: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-C_USB_Devices#DVB-C_USB_Devices aber viel Auswahl gibts echt nicht
<jux> openelec box, ich google mal kurz 
<stevieh> http://webshop.openelec.tv/shop/wetek-openelec-box-with-dvb-c-t-t2-tuner
<stevieh> aber den rest dann in offtopic ;-)
<jux> ja okay, so ganz günstig ist das Gerät leider auch nicht ^^
<jux> Wenn Euch auf die schnelle nichts günstigeres einfällt, wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechnoTrend_TT-TVStick_CT2-4400  Sollte dann laufen, oder?
<jux> ich hab mal vor Jahren günstig einen FloppyDTV gebraucht gekauft, das war ganz gut. Leider hat mein neuer Rechner kein Firewire mehr und unter Linux läuft das Teil wohl auch nicht :-/
<jux> Wenn ich jetzt Ubuntu 15.04 installieren würde, würde der CT2-4400 dann gleich laufen, oder muss ich diese Firmware Geschichte dann zusätzlich noch machen http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechnoTrend_TT-TVStick_CT2-4400#Firmware ?
<mgolisch> fernsehen ist eh tot
<misterx> k1l: also liegts an dem fehlendem codec?
<k1l> misterx: ist das aus dem ubuntu repo?
<mgolisch> lang lebe youtube und twitch.tv
<misterx> k1l: ja
<k1l> /slap mgolisch 
<misterx> k1l: mencoder bla blub irgendeine fehlermedlung
<k1l> misterx: ah ok, das schlägt mencoder nur vor. ist mencoder mit installiert worden?
<k1l> welche fehlermeldung?
<misterx> mencoder nicht gefunden möchte ich sagen bin gerade am anderen system ka ob ich es nach stellen soll - wenn man devede installiert packt der mencoder gleich mit drauf dachte ich
<k1l> ja dann mach mal ein "sudo apt-get install mencoder" auf dem system mit dem problem
<misterx> okay ist also mencode rnicht immer voraussetzung für das konvertieren?
<misterx> zum beispiel mp4
<misterx> also wo die fehlermeldung kam war ne mkv
<k1l> lass uns doch nicht rumraten
<misterx> k
<k1l> ist mencoder installiert? ja/nein
<k1l> ist universe repo aktiviert? ja/nein
<misterx> kann ich nicht sagen meld mich vom anderem system dann noch mal
<k1l> ok. gut
<misterx> danke dir
<misterx> k1l: versuche das auf dem jetzigen system nach zu stellen hab zufällig noch die gleiche datei 
<misterx> erstmal zur fehlermeldung
<misterx> k1l: http://snag.gy/Nu1aI.jpg
<k1l> starte devede mal aus einem terminal und guck ob der da im terminal mehr ausgibt
<misterx> k1l: er hat sich mencoder nochmal geholt übers terminal
<misterx> okay gleicher fehler - nun via terminal
<misterx> fehler bleibt der gleiche - neustart des system @ k1l?
<misterx> k1l: hatte vorhin ne andere mkv getestet da hat er mir die vorschau angeziegt vllt liegts an der datei 
<k1l> bei .mp4 mal den "dual pass encoding" rausnehmen
<mgolisch> wozu ist das ganze ueberhaupt gut?
<mgolisch> wer hat noch dvd player?
<mgolisch> oder optische laufwerke..
<k1l> wenn das nicht hilft mal in den einstellungen gucken ob "use ffmpeg anstatt mencoder" angehakt ist. den mal rausnehmen.
<k1l> mgolisch: reisebusse :)
<misterx> :)
<misterx> k, schau ich direkt checke gerade den dateinamen vlt ist de rzu lang
<misterx> k1l: sind die einstellungen bei der vorschau relevant?
<k1l> misterx: ich habe dir 2 punkte genannt. bitte diese prüfen
<misterx> unter den einstellungen kann nich nirgendwo die auswahl zwischen ffmpeg und mencoder treffen
<misterx> okay ich kanns doch
<misterx> dort steht "avconf"
<k1l> ja teste das mal
<misterx> hab jetzt auf mencoder umgestellt nun zeigt er ne vorschau mit bild der ton ist aber schrecklich
<misterx> gut dank dir wahrscheinlich ist das ne komische datei
<Transmut> Ich habe ein Grafikproblem, den PC neu gestartet, http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160102/i5nvuy2w.png
<Transmut> Ok, gelöst
<k1l> next :)
<Guest43666> Schönen Guten Abend und ein Frohes neues. Ich kann Lubuntu nicht auf meinem alten Rechner installieren, wer kann mir helfen?
<Guest43666> Installation soll über alternate cd erfolgen, Rechner hängt aber dann in einer Art schleife fest 
<bekks> In welcher Art Schleife?
<Guest43666> Nachdem ich die Sprache ausgewählt habe erscheint der Boot Screenshots, und wenn ich dann auf installieren gehe startet der Rechner neu und alles geht von vorne los
<Guest43666> Hängt es mit dem BIOS zusammen?
<Guest43666> @bekks Hast Du eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?
<bekks> Was für ein alter Rechner ist das denn?
<Guest43666> Der erste Medion Tower, Intel P4 2 Ghz, 512Mb RAM, Geforce Graka
<Guest43666> Hatte vor 2 Tagen Xubuntu darauf installiert aber das ist noch zu viel für das alte Teil
<Guest43666> Deshalb der Versuch mit Lubuntu
<bekks> Dann schmeiss doch nochmal xubuntu drauf, installier dann LXDE nach, und dann schmeiss XFCE wieder runter.
<Guest43666> Ok
<nagetier> Guest43666, oder installiere nur die Konsole, und dann von dort aus auf LXDE
<nagetier> wäre n Versuch wert
<nagetier> aber ab Sprache ist.. meh
<nagetier> Guest43666, Checksumme ist ok?
<nagetier> die darf man auch gerne prüfen nachdem das Medium erstellt wurde, nicht nur auf die .iso anwenden
<nagetier> Guest43666, memtest läuft durch? (wird er sehr wahrscheinlich)
<Guest43666> Ich kann Dir leider nicht sagen ob die Checksumme ok ist, Memtest läuft nicht, selber Effekt wie beim installieren
<bekks> Das klingt nach einem HW Schaden.
<Guest43666> Hmm Platte oder Mobo, so was in der Art?
<Guest43666> Eigenartig, es lief ja bis Silvester noch XP drauf...
<bekks> Wohl eher RAM oder CPU.
<Guest43666> 90% der Probleme hocken ja vorm Monitor... ;-)
<nagetier> XP ist genügsam.. dennoch ist die HW unzuverlässig
<nagetier> memtest MUSS laufen
<nagetier> IMHO
<Guest43666> Ich hatte vorhin einen Riegel entnommen um zu schauen wie viel es Mb es sind
<bekks> 14Kann auch ein falsch gesteckter RAM Riegel sein.
<Guest43666> Aber der ging wieder sauber rein...
<nagetier> Guest43666, gutes vorgehen, läuft dann memtest?
<Guest43666> nagetier, das war bevor ich angefangen hatte den Versuch zu starten...
<nagetier> Guest43666, zieh das durch, teste die Module einzeln
<Guest43666> Ok, dann aber erst morgen. Der Alltag möchte das ich um 7 Uhr aufstehe und zur Arbeit gehe... ;-)
<Guest43666> Ich nehme es auf meine ToDo Liste :-D
<nagetier> Guest43666, lass den Test ruhig länger laufen, das darf auch ne Nacht sein ohne vorm Monitor zu hocken :)
<Guest43666> Wie beendet man den denn wieder?
<nagetier> aber muss auch nicht, verstehe schon.. Stromverbrauch und so
<nagetier> GiESC
<nagetier> Guest43666, ESC
<nagetier> Guest43666, teste beide Riegeln einzeln
<nagetier> -n
<Guest43666> Lol Ok ich bin da sonst “ruppiger“
<nagetier> das ist memtest egal ;)
<nagetier> machst das schon, dann komme wieder
<nagetier> aber das sollte geklärt sein
<Guest43666> Gut, aber es ärgert mich persönlich mit so einem Misserfolg ins bett gehen zu müssen
<nagetier> :) kenne das
<nagetier> CPU wird es, denke ich, man korrigiere mich, nicht sein
<nagetier> da wäre XP auch etwas empfindlich
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> und Board sehr Wahrscheinlich auch nicht, bleibt noch PSU und RAM
<Guest43666> Joah ich teste das morgen mal, und dann hoffe ich auf baldiges Wiedersehen.
<nagetier> +1
<Guest43666> Vielen Dank für die Tipps Jungs! Dann bleibt mir nur noch euch einen schönen Abend zu wünschen.
<nagetier> dito, hau rein
<Guest43666> :-D Hauste
<nagetier> :)
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-03
<koelner> Hallo Allerseits. In meinem home befindet sich ein Verzeichnis .cache. Das hat sich im laufe der zeit auf einige tausend Dateien aufgebaut. Kann man dieses Verzeichnis eigentlich leeren?
<ErzEngel> den inhalt darfst du gerne zwischendurch leeren
<koelner> Nur die Dateien oder auch die Ordner?
<ErzEngel> nur den inhalt, den verstekcten ordner mit lasen
<ErzEngel> +s
<koelner> Danke
<ErzEngel> büdde
<Transmut> Hallo, wie ändert man in lubuntu seinen Standort?
<jokrebel> Du meinst die Localisierung? 
<ErzEngel> *ins nächste zimmer tragen :D
<jokrebel> Transmut: ?
<jokrebel> Oder die Zeitzone? Was genau meinst Du Transmut 
<Transmut> Die Geolocation
<jokrebel> Also die Zeitzone für die Uhr?
<jokrebel> Systemwerkzeuge - Datum und Uhrzeit
<Transmut> Nein, der genaue STadnort zb. Berlin ist 52.5200066, 13.404954
<Transmut> Standort *
<jokrebel> wüste nicht wo das in (L)Ubuntu selbst zu hinterlegen wäre. Manche Webseiten können das (und fragen einen danach) was man dann oft auch "dort" abspeichern kann. Aber fürs ganze System. Nichts das ich wüsste.
<Isotop7> Hat sonst noch jemand Probleme mit dem Kernel 4.3 unter xenial und der Grafik (Intel 945GM)? ich habe beim Booten eine verwaschene Schrift und in SLiM einen großen schwarzen Kasten (auch auf dem tty). Unter 4.2 ist alles top.
<Transmut> Also GPS
<jokrebel> Transmut: Hat Dein PC denn ein GPS-Modul?
<Rochvellon> Das wird bei Webseiten über den Einwahlpunkt des Providers realisiert
<jokrebel> Isotop7: Fragen zu künfigen Ubuntuversionen bitte in #ubuntu-de+1
<Isotop7> jokrebel: danke :)
<Transmut> Was ist das? Das kann man bei Ubuntu bei der Uhreinstellen, ich brauche es für Redshift
<Transmut> Und nicht für Webseiten
<jokrebel> Transmut: Dann wirst Du das irgendwo in den Redshift-Konfiguration hinterlegen müssen.
<Transmut> Das geht nicht, warum auch immer, der will vielleicht Daten vom System und nicht von mir
<jokrebel> Transmut: In https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Redshift steht was von geoclue
<Transmut> Ich habe redshift -l <geoip> eingeben und dann in den Redshift-Infos geguckt, aber nichts hat sich geändert
<Transmut> Geoclue ist deren Provider, wenn ich das verstanden habe
<Rochvellon> in dem Wiki-Artikel steht auch drinnen, wie redshift die Geolocation manuell übergeben werden kann
<Transmut> Ich muss wohl eines von beiden installieren
<ring0> Transmut, gib doch einfach manuell deine längen-/breitengrade ein 
<Transmut> Geht nicht
<ring0> dann machst du irgendwas falsch. mit welchem befehl hast du es denn probiert und wie lautet der fehler?
<jokrebel> Transmut: Und warum sollte sich da viel ändern wenn Du mit -l die Längen-undBreitengrade von Berlin übergibst, aber in den Zeiteinstellungen als Zeitzone schon Berlin drin hast?
<Rochvellon> zumindest ist ja jetzt Tag und da sollte es keinen Rotstich geben
<Transmut> Befehl: redshift -l 32.43:89.98 Antwort:Methode »randr« wird benutzt.
<Transmut> Das mit Berlin war ein Beispiel
<ring0> ok, und wo ist dabei der fehler?
<Transmut> Woher soll ich das wissen?
<Transmut> Die Info zeigt andere Daten an
<jokrebel> Transmut: Laut Entwickler nutzt Redshift eine X-Servererweiterung, so dass der Grafikkartentreiber und X-Server mindestens RANDR in der Version 1.3 oder die VidMode-Erweiterung unterstützen muss. Die RandR-Version kann in einem Terminal [1] durch Eingabe des Befehls:
<jokrebel> xrandr --version 
<jokrebel> herausgefunden werden.
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Redshift kann nach der Installation über ein Terminalfenster [3] gestartet werden, ohne weitere Konfiguration allerdings auch am Tag mit einem leichten Rotstich. 
<Transmut> xrandr program version       1.4.3
<Transmut> Server reports RandR version 1.4
<jokrebel> Na dann passt doch alles. 
<Transmut> Warum zeigt die GUI ewas anderes an?
<jokrebel> Wir sehen nicht was Du gerade siehst/meinst
<Rochvellon> Wobei, mir fällt ein, hast du vllt. eine Nvidia-Karte und den propiertären Treiber installiert?
<Transmut> Nein
<Transmut> Warte, ich muss noch etwas machen
<Transmut> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4222/jrnk2gni_png.htm
<ring0> also, ich hab mal in einer frischen vm mit 14.04.3 redshift-gtk 1.8-0ubuntu6 installiert, gestartet mit redshift-gtk -l 52.5:13.4 und alles läuft wie erwartet
<Transmut> Neuinstallieren?
<ring0> du hast vorhin redshift statt redshift-gtk genommen. sicher, dass du nicht änderungen mit redshift durchgeführt hast und diese durch das laufende redshift-gtk ignoriert wurden?
<Transmut> ? redshift ist doch das Programm und redshift-gtk das Paket, also das gleiche
<ring0> nein
<Transmut> Ich habe dann kein redshift-gtk nur Redshift
<jokrebel> das mit gtk dürfte die GUI sein welche redshift benutzt. (darauf aufsetzt)
<ring0> redshift-gtk liefert ein symbol fürs benachrichtigungsfeld mit
<ring0> wenn du dieses symbol haben willst, musst du redshift-gtk für alle deine anpassungen nutzen. NICHT redshift
<Transmut> Soll ich das in der Leiste da Beenden?
<ring0> ja
<Hulio> Hi Leute, ich habe gerade versucht auf einem älteren PC (genaue Hardware unbekannt) Ubuntu 14.04.3 zu installieren (32 bit). Ich habe angeklickt, dass die Festplatte bei der Instalation gelöscht werden soll (sowieso nichts mehr drauf), habe bestätigt, dass alles gelöscht werden soll und sollte im nächsten Schritt die Zeitzone wählen.
<Hulio> Jetzt das Problem: eine errror Meldung, de nur aus Fragezeichen besteht, kennt das irgendjemand?
<Wishmaster2> Hulio: Wann genau kommt die?
<Hulio> sobad eie Karte erscheint, auf der ich Berlin auswählen sollte, noch bevor ich irgendetwas weiteres klicke.
<Hulio> *die
<Wishmaster2> Hm, komisch, kannst du ein Bildschirmfoto machen?
<Hulio> Abfotografieren geht, eine Sekunde
<Transmut> Geht nicht
<ring0> Transmut, mit geht nicht, kann hier keiner was anfangen. du musst schon konkret sein. "nach befehl xy kommt fehler ab…"
<Transmut> Ja, ich habe das in der Leiste beendet, den Befehl redshift -l 89:23 gemacht und dann wieder aufgemacht, der ganzen Bildschirm wird jetzt orange-weiss
<ring0> Transmut, ich bin raus. du liest ja nicht mal ansatzweise, was man dir sagt
<Hulio> okay, hier: http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=ff11c0-1451837235.jpg
<Hulio> sorry dass das etwas gedauert hat, musste erst mein usb kabel suuchen :D
<Wishmaster2> Noch nie gesehen.Was passiert wenn du auf OK klickst?
<Hulio> dann springe ich zurück zum installationsstart
<Wishmaster2> Hm
<Hulio> Ich habe es jetzt auch mit einer 64 bit DVD versucht, mit einer neu gebrannten 32bit DVD, bin auf Ubuntu ausprobieren (ging), habe die Installation von dort aus gestartet, habe verschiedene Sprachen ausprobiert, den Rechner mehrfach vom Stromnetz getrennt und es auch mal ohne Tastatur probiert.
<Hulio> Immer das gleiche Problem, aber mit dieser absolut nichtssagenden Fehlermeldung ist es natürlich schwierig das Problem zu ermitteln :/
<Schlawiner> Ich bin auf dem Ubuntu Gebiet zwar absoluter Neuling - aber müsste es da nicht zusätzlich noch log Dateien geben? etc/logs oder so ähnlich?
<jokrebel> Hulio: Die Checksumme vom Image hast Du aber schon geprüft vor dem brennen und ggf. auch danach?
<Hulio> Nein, wie mache ich das denn?
<jokrebel> Hulio: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/md5sum beim Brennprogramm k3b geht das sogar direkt aus dem Dialog heraus. Hier hindet man in den Unterverzeichnissen auch die ganzen Prüfsummen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Hulio> Danke, werde das gleich mal ausprobieren :)
<jokrebel> Hulio: Im Startmenü der Live-CD gibt (gab?) es auch die Möglichkeit der Überprüfung IIRC.
<jokrebel> Hulio: Nur wenn halt das Heruntergeladene schon kaputt ist, kannst Du noch 10 CDs brennen
<bekks> Schlawiner: Logs wofür? Wenn, dann finden sie sich unter /var/log/
<Hulio> jokrebel: Ich hoffe, dass die DVD keine Fehler enthält, es funktioniert ja alles, wenn ich auf Ubuntu ausprobieren gehe und ich glaube, dass windows diese Checksumme automatisch prüft (habe das iso mit win 7 gebrannt). Trotzdem überprüfe ich das noch einmal.
<Schlawiner> bekks ich dachte wegen der komischen "Fehlermeldung" - also den Fragezeichen auf dem Bild - daß dann evtl. etwas in den Logdateien steht - ok ✔ dann /var/log/
<Hulio> jokrebel: Ich habe da gerade einen Gedanken: Da bei zwei verschiedenen Images (32 & 64 bit) der gleiche Fehler aufgetreten ist, ist es wohl wahrscheinlich, dass es irgendein Problem mit der Hardware ist, oder?
<Hulio> Prüfsumme stimmt
<elhe_> ads
<k1l_> das heisst jetzt adhs :)
<elhe_> sorry typo :-)
<elhe_> was ich eigentlich fragen wollte war, ob es schon ein funktionierenden workaround gibt für die tl-wn951n pci wlan karte mit dem ath9k treiber,dass er sich nicht immer wieder disconnected. sudo modprobe -rfv ath9k und sudo modprobe -v ath9k nohwcrypt=1 ist schon probiert und funktioniert nicht
<k1l_> da würde ich mal großzügig recherchieren ob das problem mit der karte schon einer gelöst hat.
<elhe_> wurde wieder getrennt:also:  was ich eigentlich fragen wollte war, ob es schon ein funktionierenden workaround gibt für die tl-wn951n pci wlan karte mit dem ath9k treiber,dass er sich nicht immer wieder disconnected. sudo modprobe -rfv ath9k und sudo modprobe -v ath9k nohwcrypt=1 ist schon probiert und funktioniert nicht
<ppq> elhe_, versuch es mal mit einer anderen ubuntuversion, eigentlich sollte dioe karte nämlich seit langem ohne probleme und ootb gehen
<ppq> 14.04/12.04/15.10, oder sogar 16.04 testweise
<ppq> einfach per live-cd
<elhe_> 14.04 ubuntu-gnome ist mein aktuelles systemn
<ppq> wenn es dort dann geht, hättest du zumindest einen ansatz für die ursachenfindung
<jokrebel> mit welchem Kernel?
<elhe_> 3.19.0-42-generic
<ppq> ok, dann teste doch mal 15.10
<elhe_> ok werde ich mal versuchen über ne live cd. 
<elhe_> Danke :-) 
<jokrebel> elhe_: Der ist veraltet glaub ich.
<elhe_> oh ok, das würde einiges erklären
<jokrebel> elhe_: Nur der 3.13 wird als LTS weiter gepflegt. Du hast mit 14.04.2 oder so installiert?
<elhe_> mist, also am besten ein upgrade auf 3.13 ?
<jokrebel> nö - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ppq> jokrebel, nein, 3.19 ist der aktuelle in 14.04.5
<jokrebel> ppq: Sicher? Wo siehst Du das? 
<ppq> uname -a ;)
<jokrebel> bei Dir?
<ppq> oh ne stimmt, 3.19 ist 14.04.3
<jokrebel> 14.04.5 is noch gar nicht raus, oder?
<k1l_> hwe
<k1l_> gibt aber auch schon einen 4.2er kernel zum testen in 14.04. das ist dann der 15.10 backports kernel der dann im 14.04.4 hwe stack drin sein wird
<ppq> jokrebel, jo, hab da was durcheinandergewürfelt
<jokrebel> Und mit enablement stack könnte er auf 14.04.4. mit Kernel 4.2 gehn wenn ich das recht sehe
<k1l_> 14.04.4 kommt offiziell aber erst anfang februar.
<jokrebel> ach ne - 14.04.4 kommt erst im Februar
<elhe__> ok nach <ppq> jokrebel, nein, 3.19 ist der aktuelle in 14.04.5 war ich wieder diconnected, sorry
<ppq> elhe__, habe mich geirrt, das war blödsinn. 4.2 ist der neuste verfügbare, meint jokrebel 
<elhe__> ok
<Lembert> Hallo, wie kann ich überprüfen aus welcher Paketquelle ein gewünschtes Programm installiert wird?
<jokrebel> elhe__: http://i.imgur.com/rLWVMNI.jpg
<elhe__> danke
<jokrebel> Lembert: apt-cache show glaub ich
<ppq> apt-cache policy
<elhe__> ich werde einmal einen anderen kernel ausprobiere, danke für eure hilfe
<Lembert> jokrebel, danke ja funktioniert
<Lembert> Der aktuelle phpmyadmin wird anscheinend über die Paketquelle ppa:nijel/phpmyadmin immer aktuell angeboten, im Gegensatz zum "offiziellen" ubuntu universe Angebot in welchem ein altes phpmyadmin drin ist. Wenn ich das die alternative Paketquelle mit add-apt-repository hinzufüge, ein apt-get update laufen lasse und dann mit apt-cache show überprüfe, wird mir immer noch das alte Paket vom universe angeboten. Wie "zwinge" ich apt nun da
<Lembert> zu das aktuelle vom alternativen ppa zu nehmen?
<Lembert> apt sollte doch eigentlich automatisch immer das aktuellste Angebot nehmen, egal welche Quelle, oder lieg ich da falsch?
<jokrebel> da wirst Du schon noch dist-upgrade hinterherschieben müssen. Dann werden Dir vermutlich die neueren zum installieren angeboten
<jokrebel> Lembert: 
<k1l_> Lembert: "apt-cache policy <paketnamen>" bitte in einem pastebin
<jokrebel> k1l_: Wenn er nur das PPA hinzufügt und die Paketliste mit "update" aktuallisiert, kann das ja noch nicht drin sein, oder?
<k1l_> klar. apt-cache policy zeigt genau das an
<k1l_> es zeigt an welche versionen aus welchen repos für <paketname> möglich sind mit den repos und ppas
<Lembert> http://pastebin.com/QiaWqDve apt-cache policy ohne vorher das dist-upgrade gemacht zu haben
<k1l_> also ist phpmyadmin zur zeit gar nicht installiert
<k1l_> (zumindest nicht als paket im paketsystem)
<Lembert> das ist mir klar, ich wollte nur vorher prüfen was installiert wird
<k1l_> aber ja, er nimmt das PPA 
<Lembert> also beim prüfen nicht in show sondern policy gucken
<k1l_> apt nimmt immer die höchste versionsnummer. (wenn man da nichts selber geändert hat, was man ja weiß wenn man es gemacht hat)
<k1l_> jo, policy zeigt die möglichen versionen und die repos wo die her kommen
<Lembert> ok, dann schon mal vielen dank für die info
<jokrebel> Lembert: Hast Du denn die bisherige Version an der Paketverwaltung vorbei anderweitig installiert?
<Lembert> nein, hab bisher nichts installiert gehabt, das war nur zur kontrolle gedacht, welche Version über apt installiert wird, da universe ja nicht aktuell gehalten wird
<jokrebel> ach so
<k1l_> Lembert: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/p/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin_4.4.13.1-1/changelog
<k1l_> Lembert: es bekommt updates. oder besser gesagt es werden patches auf die alte version draufgepackt. 
<k1l_> aber bei einem PPA gibts halt noch weniger garantien. da ist man komplett vom goodwill des ppa betreuer abhängig
<Lembert> ok, danke, anscheinend sind der besitzer des ppa und der universe betreuer der selbe :D
<k1l_> ok :)
<jokrebel> warum kann ich in den Einstellungen von "shutter" die Haken bei den Uploader die ich eh nie nutze nicht entfernen? (Auf mehreren Rechnern)
<anja> Hallooo...
<jokrebel> warum kann ich in den Einstellungen von "shutter" die Haken bei den Uploader die ich eh nie nutze nicht entfernen? (Auf mehreren Rechnern). Auch neue (eigene) Server lassen sich zwar eintragen aber nicht abspeichern. Keiner ne Idee?
<stevieh> jokrebel: geht hier auch nicht, ist wohl kaputt bzw. das ist halt der default...
<k1l_> Nudelsalat_: ping
<Fuchs> Nudelsalat_: magst Du das mal flicken, oder muessen wir Dich wegforwarden? 
